# News - Minister fordern h&auml;rteren Jugendschutz



## Administrator (10. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,336577


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Politiker und ihre Ahnung von Computerspielen. Kennen diese nicht, aber treffen dann solche Blitzaussagen.
Sonst gibt es ja auch keine wichtigeren Probleme in Deutschland wie Arbeitslosigkeit, Mangel im Bildungssystem oder auch nur genügend Ausbildungsplätze. Und dann soll man mit einer zusätzlichen Abgabe auch noch die Softwareentwicklung in Deutschland fördern?


----------



## frietz (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

1. und 2. und 3. beckstein ist ein dummschwätzer, der wie die meisten alten säcke bei der csu keine ahnung hat.

4. der jugendschutz ist in d sehr gut. er müsste nur von den verkäufern und geschäften umgesetzt werden.

5. die eierköpfe sollten sich lieber gedanken machen, wie man jugendlichen den zugang zu alkohol und zigaretten erschwert. ich glaube, dass mehr jugendliche raucher oder alkoholiker werden als amokläufer oder massenmörder.

6. wenn noch mehr spiele/filme indiziert werden, werde ich eben nicht nur diese, sondern auch alle anderen im ausland bestellen oder sie mir aus dem netz ziehen. das ist sicher förderlich für unsere wirtschaft, besonders wenn es sehr viele machen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.11.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker und ihre Ahnung von Computerspielen. Kennen diese nicht, aber treffen dann solche Blitzaussagen.
> Sonst gibt es ja auch keine wichtigeren Probleme in Deutschland wie Arbeitslosigkeit, Mangel im Bildungssystem oder auch nur genügend Ausbildungsplätze. Und dann soll man mit einer zusätzlichen Abgabe auch noch die Softwareentwicklung in Deutschland fördern?


und mein thread wird dafür geschlossen oder was?


----------



## ElBorbah (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

da gucken die heinis mal frontal 21 und denken sie müssen gleich gesetze verschärfen. wenn doch nur in anderen bereichen die presse so ernst genommen werden würde...


----------



## jallack (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich habe den Beitrag gestern gesehen, die betonung des ganzen beitrags lag darauf das töten Spaß macht!!! Es ging immer nur um den Spaß am töten.   töten macht keinen Spaß!
Als ich DOOM 3 gespielt habe ging es mir nicht ums töten sondern ums überleben weil ich pausenlos angegriffen wurde. Auserdem habe ich in dem Beitrag eine gruppe Kinder gesehen so um die 16 Jahre die immer nur cooool sagten zu Doom (zu dumm) .Wer hat denen DOOM 3 gegeben ? Bestimmt diese tollen Jounalisten, weil die Kids nähmlich aussahen als hätten sie noch nicht mal geld für ein Mittagessen auf der Tasche.
Software die ab 18 ist, gehört nicht in Kinderhände. Übrigens sind bei der USK echt ein haufen guter Leute unterwegs.

alles wird gut, in diesem Sinne,


----------



## ShaneRR (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Au weia, nicht schon wieder... das wird doch langsam echt langwelig...
Die Amis führen Kriege, um von ihren innnenpolitischen Problemen abzulenken. Die Deutschen suchen sich offenbar reisserische und mangelhaft recherchierte Schlagzeilen wie die allseits beliebten Gewaltspiele.
Das traurige an der Sache ist, daß am Ende nichts besser sondern eher schlimmer wird. Solche Spiele gab und wird es immer geben. Und jeder konnte und wird auch weiterhin sich jederzeit sowas besorgen können, egal ob FSK18 oder Indizierung. Daran werden keine Vorbote oder Gesetze auch nur irgendwas ändern können.
Was sich aber ändern wird ist, daß es der Industrie und den eigentlich zum Kauf berechtigen Kunden schadet. Ich für meinen Teil freue mich über das neue Gesetz, weil ich endlich Spiele legal erwerben kann, die früher indiziert waren und man so über legale Kanäle nur schwer daran heramkam. Heute spaziere ich zu MediaMarkt und kaufe mir ein ganz normales FSK18 Spiel. (Was übrigens auch in anderen europäischen Ländern schon seit vielen Jahren problemlos funktioniert).
Aber whr. ist das wieder nur viel heisse Luft um Nichts. Und leider greifen die TV-Sender sowas nur allzu gerne auf, weil sie von ihrer eigenen gezeigten Gewalt ablenken 

Nun ja, traurig das alles. Aber was kümmern mich Politiker mit ihren schwachsinnigen Jugendschutzgesetzen, wenn ich mir die meisten Spiele eh direkt importiere? *g*


----------



## silencer1 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Um Jugendschutz geht es doch hier im Grund doch gar nicht mehr. In Zukunft werden Zeitschriften in Deutschland nicht mehr Shooter-Demos anbieten dürfen. Das ist Zensur pur!


----------



## kamarjaeger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				frietz am 10.11.2004 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. und 2. und 3. beckstein ist ein dummschwätzer, der wie die meisten alten säcke bei der csu keine ahnung hat.
> 
> 4. der jugendschutz ist in d sehr gut. er müsste nur von den verkäufern und geschäften umgesetzt werden.
> 
> ...




Du erhälst meine volle Zustimmung! Es gibt in Deutschland genügend Probleme, als dass ma sich um den Jugendschutz kümmern müsste, der in dt. sowieso vorbildlich ist (Auser die angesprochenen Probleme in punkt 5.)
Es gibt wirklich wichtigeres zu tun!!!!!!  

________________

"Es darf einfach nicht sein, dass als erster Schritt eines Computerspiels sich Kinder heraussuchen, welche Waffe sie nehmen und dann kommt es darauf an, möglichst viele abzuknallen, bevor man abgeknallt wird. Das geht nicht, das wollen wir nicht. [...] Ich glaube, dass wir heute eine ganze Menge von diesem Schrott, der da auf dem Markt ist, eigentlich gar nicht haben dürften."


Herta Däubler-Gmelin (SPD)


----------



## timurlenk (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

der schriftliche "bericht" von frontal21 ist hier: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0,1872,2211475,00.html zu finden. schreibt ruhig leserbriefe...


----------



## silencer1 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Wenn man etwas nicht versteht, verbietet man es einfach. Und solche Politiker predigen tagtäglich toleranz. Solange solche Leute politik machen, kann es mit diesem Land nicht mehr aufwärts gehen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

...als hätten wir nicht genug andere probleme in good ol` germany...


----------



## Renner404 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

_Ding, ding, ding_ Willkommen zur zweiten Runde !
In der linken Ecke sehen wir einschlägige Politiker mit Rang und Namen. 
_Juuhuuu , Jubel, Klatschen, Pfeifen._
Und in der rechten Ecke, die Killerspielspieler.
_Puuiiiih, Buuh, "... Schweine.."_

Tja, wie es aussieht, hat das Puplikum seine Meinung schon gefasst, bevor der Kampf begonnen hat.

Wenden wir das aktuelle Prinzip der Politik gegen PC-Spieler auf andere Bereiche an:

Tote im Straßenverkehr 2003: 6.613
Unfälle durch Fehlverhalten der Fahrzeugführer 2003 verursacht: 443.293
Ursachen:
- Alkoholeinfluß Anzahl 22.674 
- Falsche Straßenbenutzung Anzahl 32.030 
- Nicht angepaßte Geschwindigkeit Anzahl  78.728 
- Ungenügender Abstand Anzahl  50.771 
- Fehler beim Überholen Anzahl 17.961 
- Nichtbeachten der Vorfahrt Anzahl  63.896 
- Fehler beim Abbiegen Anzahl  35.580 
- Fehler beim Ein- und Anfahren Anzahl  18.820 
- Falsches Verhalten gegenüber
  Fußgängern Anzahl  17.677 

----> Autofahrer sind Mörder! Schließt sie alle weg! Schafft Autos ab! Alles Teufelswerk!


----------



## Zottel (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Gute Idee Herr Beckstein: der Inneminister von Bayern verbietet weltweit die Herstellung von "brutalen Killerspielen". 

...unglaublich, ich meine der Typ.... ach was soll´s. Ist sowieso zwecklos bei dem! 


so long
der ZoTTeL


----------



## opppo (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ein jugendlicher/oder auch ein erwachsender, ein kind um dessen wirkliche probleme sich gekümmer wird, wird nie wegen nem spiel/film/buch/lied austicken
mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Hackman (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				frietz am 10.11.2004 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. der jugendschutz ist in d sehr gut. er müsste nur von den verkäufern und geschäften umgesetzt werden.
> 
> 5. die eierköpfe sollten sich lieber gedanken machen, wie man jugendlichen den zugang zu alkohol und zigaretten erschwert. ich glaube, dass mehr jugendliche raucher oder alkoholiker werden als amokläufer oder massenmörder.
> 
> 6. wenn noch mehr spiele/filme indiziert werden, werde ich eben nicht nur diese, sondern auch alle anderen im ausland bestellen oder sie mir aus dem netz ziehen. das ist sicher förderlich für unsere wirtschaft, besonders wenn es sehr viele machen.



Dem kann ich 100% zustimmen!
Ich hab den Beitrag nicht gesehen, aber falls es da tatsächlich um Doom3 ging, naja! Das Spiel ist wohl wirklich relativ harmlos, vom Aspekt der Gewaltanwendung und -darstellung gibt es schon schlimmere. Z.B. Ma***nt, ich finde das Spiel ist zurecht vom Markt verschwunden (obwohl es jetzt sicher als Super- Rarität die Runde auf Schulhöfen macht). 
Im Grunde lässt sich die verbreitung "jugendgefährdender" Titel unter Minderjährigen nicht verhindern, hier sind nach wie vor die *Eltern* gefragt, mal zu kucken, was der Junior so zockt. 
Der Jungendschutz artet ja langsam soo aus, daß ich als Erwachsener schon total eingeschränkt werde -z.B. Titel ab 18 bei ebay, da geht garnix mehr, wo bekomme ich jetzt ein gebrauchtes Hitman Conracts her !? Das ist doch Mist!



> Au weia, nicht schon wieder... das wird doch langsam echt langwelig...
> Die Amis führen Kriege, um von ihren innnenpolitischen Problemen abzulenken. Die Deutschen suchen sich offenbar reisserische und mangelhaft recherchierte Schlagzeilen wie die allseits beliebten Gewaltspiele.


Und die Amis produzieren sogar tolle Armee- Werbespiele, die übers Internet gratis für jedes Kind verfügbar sind, damit man schonmal ordentlich snipern und lernen kann, wie toll Kriege sind...
Am deutschen Jugendschutz gibt's echt garnix auszusetzen!


----------



## Schisshase (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Jaaaa, verbietet den vertrieb in Deutschland. 
gameware.at baut schon sein Lager aus, um der Flut von Bestellungen deutscher Kids Herr zu werden  
Und die deutschen Händler bereiten schon mal die Insolvenzanträge vor.


----------



## fragman (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

bin wirklich erschrocken bei den problemen die wir hier in deutschland haben.
ich hab da mal ne idee: sollen die politiker dochmal versuchen die vorhandenen probleme zu loesen und nicht mit einem anderem problem, welches laengst geloest ist, abzulenken. das waer doch mal was, man stelle sich vor: politiker versuchen die arbeitslosigkeit zu bekaempfen, oder die buerokratie abzubauen.
naja gut, ich hoer ja schon auf zu traeumen, also zurueck zur tagesordnung: verbot von killerspielen!!


----------



## GASMan (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich hab mir den Bericht gestern auch angesehen und muss sagen, dass ich mich königlich amüsiert habe! Wer war eigentlich dieser Halbstarke dem die Jungs von Frontal21 fünf Euro gegeben haben, damit er sich zum Affen macht? (Zitat zu GTA3: "Ey ich weiß gar nich so worum das so in dem Spiel geht... was das Spielziel is und so. Was so am meisten Spaß macht is, dass man so rumfahren kann und Autos kaputtrammen... und Menschen.")

Für alle die dieses Prachtbeispiel für  "kritischen, investigativen, unerschrockenen" Journalismus verpasst haben sollten ist hier noch der Link zum nachlesen:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0,1872,2211475,00.html

Ich erkenne bei der heutigen Berichterstattung über Spiele deutliche Parallelen zu den Stimmen der Medien über Rock-Musik in den 60ern und 70ern. Und... was hat es ihnen gebracht: Nichts!
Also lasse ich jeden Prahlhans, der meint er hätte schon zu lange nichts mehr gesagt, sein Maul so weit aufreißen wie er will. Die, die am wenigsten zu melden haben sind eh immer die lautesten.

MfG H. Neuhaus


----------



## Antoschka (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				silencer1 am 10.11.2004 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man etwas nicht versteht, verbietet man es einfach. Und solche Politiker predigen tagtäglich toleranz. Solange solche Leute politik machen, kann es mit diesem Land nicht mehr aufwärts gehen.







da gebe ich dir recht, die haben keine ahnung. Die haben auch szenen aus Hitman gezeigt, und so kommentiert " in diesem spiel geht es darum so viele leute wie möglich umzunieten"   so ein quatsch


----------



## Regengott01 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Unfassbar.... habe selten so einen schlecht recherchierten Bericht gesehen. Ne Unverschämtheit, wenn man bedenkt, dass man hohe Gebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender zahlt. Habe einen Leserbrief geschrieben und hoffe, dass dies noch viele Leute mehr tun, damit die eventuell noch mit dem Bericht auf die Fresse fallen.  ich hoffe ein Computermag nimmt sich diesem unsäglichen Thema mal an - der Bericht in der Süddeutschen neulich war auch schon unter aller Sau. Mein Leserbrief - Antwort poste ich auch, fallls ich eine bekomme. 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Ihrem Frontal-Bericht begeben Sie sich meines Erachtens endgültig auf "Bild"-Niveau.

Einseitig, schlecht recherchiert, haufenweise Unwahrheiten und Versäumnisse.. Kein Wort über die Verantwortung der Erziehungsberechtigten, zu wenig über die Schlampereien im Handel, nicht einmal das Stichwort "Medienkompetenz".

Die Mehrheit der von Ihnen vorgestellten Spiele ist zu Recht für Jugendliche nicht legal zugänglich oder nicht unter 18 freigegeben. Somit ist von vornherein klar, dass es sich um Spiele für Erwachsene handelt. Wenn es unsere Kinder trotzdem spielen haben andere Stellen versagt, nämlich die Eltern und der (geldgeile) Handel.

Der immerwährende heuchlerische deutsche Schrei nach Verboten (das Volk ist zu dumm - verbieten wir's halt) zeigt wieder einmal, wie in Deutschland mit solchen Themen umgegangen wird.

*Ihr Bericht wird nur eine Folge haben: sensationsgeile Kids werden sich nun unter Umständen in illegale Tauschbörsen begeben, um sich Dreck wie "Manhunt" herunter zu laden, der nun Schulhofgespräch ist. Ohne Ihren reißerischen Bericht wäre vermutlich niemand auf die Idee gekommen. Die Verkaufszahlen von Doom 3 haben sie ebenso noch einmal angekurbelt.*

Ich frage mich, wozu ich noch Rundfunkgebühren zahle.

Grüße
...


----------



## R_Max (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



> Erfurt vor zwei Jahren: Im Blutrausch tötet ein Schüler Lehrer und Mitschüler, wie im Computerspiel. Der Täter war begeisterter Nutzer dieser Gewaltspiele. Das Entsetzen ist groß. Nach Erfurt soll ein neues, schärferes Gesetz Jugendliche schützen, speziell vor den brutalen Computerspielen.



War es nicht so das der Attentäter zwar CS hatte aber nicht gespielt hat...

naja ich finde das da wer n beitrag gemacht hat der noch nie n shooter selbst gespielt hat und denkt das sich alle shooter nur ums killen handeln.

und die kiddies sind ja auch fürn paar euro auf da straße aufgegabelt worden....

naja
mal schaun was sich drauß ergibt


----------



## silencer1 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich bin langsam dafür, daß man ein Spielemagazin in Österreich/Schweiz produzieren sollte.


----------



## FYYFF (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Erstmal: so gelacht wie bei diesem "Bericht" hab ich selten. Es war alles enthalten was man für ne gut Komödie braucht: Günni Beckstein, grenzdebile 14-Jährige, Jörg Schönbohm und natürlich die immer wieder durscheinende Sorge um unsere Kinder (ala Simpsons: "Denkt denn nicht einer mal an die die Kinder!!!    ).
Was mir nach dem Bericht Sorgen gemacht hat war die Geisteshaltung des Autors dieses journalistischen Meisterstücks, die im Chat deutlich wurde. Nie auf Fragen eingegangen und immer die selbe Grütze wiederholend. Und natürlich ist es den Verkäufern nicht zuzumuten auf die Alterseinstufungen zu achten, also wirklich diese roten Aufkleber sind ja auch wirklich nicht allzu deutlich zu sehen  und die Minute sich den Perso zeigen zu lassen hat mit Sicherheit kein Verkäufer.
Fazit: einmal mehr bin ich froh seit einem Jahr keinen Fernseher mehr haben, wenn ich sehe was für Grütze mit den GEZ-Gebühren angestellt wird.


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

mich würde mal interesieren was die redakteure der pcgames,gamestar etc machn und wie die daruaf reagieren. Oder die spiele publisher etc
also ich würde mir das als genannter nicht so einfach gefallen laßen das so ein schrott verbreitet wird


----------



## DIOkilla (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Die Diskussion um den Einfluss neuer Medien auf  "unsere Jugend" wurde zu Zeiten der Anfänge des Kinos zu Beginn des Jahrhunderts, der Etablierung des Fernsehers Mitte des Jahrhunderts, Einführung des Videos als Medium usw. ständig geführt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass dieser Generationenkonflikt, wenn man es so nennen mag, jemals aufhören wird.

Im Grunde genommen begründet man das Verbot bestimmter Untehaltungssoftware so, dass diese zu Gewaltaktionen führen würde.
Das bedeutet, dass Tausende Spieler aufgrund einiger hirnverbrannter, isolierter, von der Aussenwelt abgschnittener Idioten auf ihre Form der Unterhaltung verzichten müssen, um diese geistig zurückgebliebenen Minderheiten vor sich selber und die Gesellschaft vor ihnen zu schützen.
In diesem Fall bin ich sehr dafür, beispielsweise Fussballspiele zu verbieten, um die Auschreitungen von Hooligans in Zukunft zu verhindern.
Ebenso hab ich keine Lust mehr auf besoffene, pöbelnde  Randalierer in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, also lasst uns Veranstaltungen wie das Oktoberfest, ach was, gleich den Alkohol verbieten, damit Menschen, die sich nicht im Griff haben, vor sich selber geschützt werden. So könnte man bestimmt viele Verkehrtote und Verletzungen durch Schlägereien verhindern.

Ich sehe die Schuld bei den Eltern, denn diese zurückgezogenen Psychopathen werden eher durch schlechte Erziehung sowie null Problemverständnis der Eltern herangezogen.
Dem Fernsehen oder Filmen gibt man kaum die Schuld, wahrscheinlich aufgrund der fehlenden Interaktion.
Selbst wenn minderjährige Kinder vergewaltigen, werden Werbungen, Musik-clips oder "informative" Sendungen wie BLITZ usw. nicht dafür verurteilt, bereits im Nachmittags- Programm leicht bekleidete, wenn nicht sogar nackte Frauen zu zeigen.
Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wo das Probem ist, beim Verkauf von Altersbeschränkten Spielen den Altersnachweis zu verlangen.

Gott sei dank, liegt in der Spieleindustrie so viel Geld, dass es niemals zu weltweiten Verboten kommen wird.


----------



## BoehserOnkel16 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also mal ganz ehrlich was war die aussage bei diesem Bericht?
Als ich deisen Bericht gesehen hab dachte ich ich müsste kotzen.   *tschuldigung für den Ausdruck es ist aber so* Dieses Meisterwerk einer journalistischen Arbeit, oh Man. Ernst gemeinte frage hat sich der Journalist mal mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt? Der Kerl hat doch echt die Dinge so falsch erklärt das es gar nicht mehr schlechter geht. Nur ein Beispiel seit wann ist es denn in GTA die aufgabe alte Leute zu verprügeln. Aber auch die intervieten Jugendlichen gehören zu der Gruppe die normalo Spieler in verruf bringen. Ich mein der Satz von wegen das er die Aufträge ignoriert und lieber durch die Gegend fährt und Leute killt trägt nich gerade dazu bei das man etwas besser über die Spiele nachdenken soll.
Ach um nochmal auf den Spacko damals in Erfurt zu spr3echen zu kommen. Das Problem damals waren nicht die Spiele die er spielte sondern viel mehr das er Mitglied im Schützenverein war und das er zudem noch freien zugang zu Waffen hatte. Damit sollte man sich vieleicht etwas mehr beschäftigen als die Spiele industrie dafür zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.

So und no habich kein Bock mehr mich über diesen sinnlosen Beitrag von ZDF aufzuregen. Tschau ich geh jetzt n paar Leute killen!!   * war nur Spaß*


----------



## IWI (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Hallo

Statt zur nächsten Wahl zu gehen, zock ich lieber ein Killerspiel!


mfg, IWI


----------



## Herz_aus_Gold (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Herstellungsverbot.... Die CSU sind doch ein alter Brauner Haufen...
"Wir übergeben hiermit dem Feuer die Schriften von ID Software"

Und Politiker die sich tatsächlig nicht schämen die "Informationen" aus einem mehr als sensationsgeiles ZdF Klatsch Magazin als Anstoss ihres Handelns anzugeben... Ich weiss nicht...

Auswandern wird immer attraktiver


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Regengott01 am 10.11.2004 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Unfassbar.... habe selten so einen schlecht recherchierten Bericht gesehen. Ne Unverschämtheit, wenn man bedenkt, dass man hohe Gebühren für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender zahlt. Habe einen Leserbrief geschrieben und hoffe, dass dies noch viele Leute mehr tun, damit die eventuell noch mit dem Bericht auf die Fresse fallen.  ich hoffe ein Computermag nimmt sich diesem unsäglichen Thema mal an - der Bericht in der Süddeutschen neulich war auch schon unter aller Sau. Mein Leserbrief - Antwort poste ich auch, fallls ich eine bekomme.
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ...



Guter Brief   , ich denke aber kaum sich einer der Redakteure irgendwie mit dem Thema auseinander setzen wird. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## ExtremeEdition (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also ich wäre dafür, dass man diese Minister entlässt! Denn anstatt was sinnvolles zu machen, haben sie nix besseres zu tun, als uns den Spass zu verderben und so einen Schrott zu verbreiten!   

Wenn das Volk nicht das bekommt, was es will, dann wird es schwierige Probleme geben! Das kann ich schonmal voraussehen! 

Es reicht doch einfach, solche Medien mit dem USK 18 Sigel zu verkaufen! Aber nein, das reicht den Ministern (bessere Wörter: Trottel, Dummpfbacken, Idioten) anscheinent nicht! Nein, die müssen nochmal kräftig draufschlagen! Wenn sie das machen, dann sollen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn das Volk mal zurückschlägt oder halt einzelne! Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit!   

Solche Politiker sind das beste Beispiel für unsere bekloppte Regierung! Ich kenne kein anderes Land auf der Welt, dass so streng gegenüber den Medien ist!   

Ich glaub ich zieh nach Österreich!


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				frietz am 10.11.2004 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. und 2. und 3. beckstein ist ein dummschwätzer, der wie die meisten alten säcke bei der csu keine ahnung hat.


Ich freue mich schon auf ein Gespräch zwischen Beckstein und Ashcroft (US-Justizminister) über ein generelles Produktionsverbot von Spielen in den USA, in denen man Menschen tötet oder verletzt. Viel Spaß! 



> "Es darf einfach nicht sein, dass als erster Schritt eines Computerspiels sich Kinder heraussuchen, welche Waffe sie nehmen und dann kommt es darauf an, möglichst viele abzuknallen, bevor man abgeknallt wird. Das geht nicht, das wollen wir nicht. [...] Ich glaube, dass wir heute eine ganze Menge von diesem Schrott, der da auf dem Markt ist, eigentlich gar nicht haben dürften."
> 
> Hertha Däubler-Gmelin (SPD)


Falls du es nicht mitbekommen haben solltest: Die gute Frau ist vor wenigen Jahren aufgrund ihres Bush-Hitler-Vergleichs zurückgetreten und hat somit nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Regengott01 am 10.11.2004 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ihr Bericht wird nur eine Folge haben: sensationsgeile Kids werden sich nun unter Umständen in illegale Tauschbörsen begeben, um sich Dreck wie "Manhunt" herunter zu laden, der nun Schulhofgespräch ist. Ohne Ihren reißerischen Bericht wäre vermutlich niemand auf die Idee gekommen. Die Verkaufszahlen von Doom 3 haben sie ebenso noch einmal angekurbelt.*


Schlecht gedroht ist halb verloren. Und ohne das böse, böse Frontal21 würde bestimmt auch kein pubertierender Halbstarker auf die Idee kommen, Manhunt zu saugen und zu zocken. Die Aussage ist genauso verlogen und voller Halbwahrheiten wie der Frontal21-Bericht.


----------



## mconrad (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Kaum zu glauben dass so ein schlechter Bericht gesendet wird, läßt tief blicken - das ZDF braucht mal wieder einen Aufhänger?!

Die Aussage von Beckstein die hier im Artikel angesprochen wird geht ja noch einen Satz weiter, und genau der ist am interessantesten:
"..Wenn etwas auf dem Markt ist, dann wird es immer von Jugendlichen erworben und dann auch schwarz kopiert und weiter vertrieben" 
so was bezeichnet man im allgemeinen als Vorurteil -> alle Jugendlichen handeln illegal!? na klasse! Der würde in den USA wahrscheinlich auch alle Farbigen einsperren lassen als Profilachse gegen Kriminalität!

naja, der Bericht war einfach schlecht, der einzig objektive war der Typ vom USK - der war cool  Hat ja auch recht - der Einzelhandel ist für den Verkauf verantwortlich, wozu gibts sonst die tollen Aufkleber (Ab 1??


----------



## frietz (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				spassiger am 10.11.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> frietz am 10.11.2004 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wobei sie mit dem bush-hitler vergleich nicht falsch lag!


----------



## mconrad (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				frietz am 10.11.2004 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 10.11.2004 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas passiert halt mit den armen Mädels wennse mal die Wahrheit sagen... armes Deutschland


----------



## frietz (10. November 2004)

*brief an frontal*

bin gespannt, ob eine reaktion kommt:

leider konnte ich den beitrag gestern nicht sehen. ich habe allerdings den artikel auf der homepage gelesen.
jetzt stellen sich mir einige fragen:

sollen diese spiele verboten werden, obwohl doch ganz klar auf diesen spielen steht "ab 18" oder "für jugendliche nicht geeignet"?
der handel ist verpflichtet, diese kontrollen durchzuführen. 
es ist den verkäufern natürlich zuzumuten, einen jugendlichen nach dem alter zu fragen, wenn er sich ein spiel kaufen will, das für ihn nicht freigegeben ist. was soll das problem sein? ein verkäufer in einer tankstelle z.b. muss ja auch einen jugendlichen nach seinem alter fragen, wenn dieser eine flasche schnaps kaufen will. ob er das tut, ist eine andere sache. in meiner umgebung gibt es so einen laden, der konsequent ist und die kinder/jugendlichen aufklärt und spiele, die nicht für sie geeignet sind, denen auch nicht verkauft. 

als nächstes glied der kette sind die eltern gefragt. die meisten wissen gar nicht, was ihre kinder spielen. ist das die schuld der spielehersteller oder der usk, die auf den spielen darauf hinweist, für wen diese geeignet sind? wenn drauf steht ab 18, dann braucht man es keinem 13-jährigen jungen kaufen.

ich bin dafür, dass ab sofort auch alkohol und zigaretten in ganz deutschland zu verbieten sind. alkohol gibt es erst ab 18, zigaretten erst ab 16. dennoch laufen sehr viele jugendliche und kinder herum, die sich sinnlos besaufen, weil sie einfach den alkohol kaufen können. es gibt auch genug kinder, die fast noch nicht an den geldschlitz der zigarettenautomaten kommen, aber trotzdem rauchen.
warum berichtet frontal nicht darüber? ich bin sicher, dass mehr jugendliche zu alkoholikern und kettenrauchern werden als zu massenmörden und amokläufern. 
aber anscheinend ist die politische und wirtschaftliche lobby zu groß, als dass man den verbot von zigarettenautomaten oder alkohol in betracht ziehen könnte.

wenn man sich die verkaufscharts der spiele ansieht, so wird man nicht sehr viele "killerspiele" finden, im gegenteil. so finden sich zur seit z.b. "die sims 2", "fm 2005", "fifa 2005", "rct 3" in den charts.

als nächstes muss ich mich fragen, warum man planlose politiker wie beckstein zu diesem thema befragt. allein die antwort zeigt mir, dass er von diesem thema keine ahnung hat. anscheinend glaubt er, deutschland ist das einzige land auf erden. wenn es ein bestimmtes game hier nicht gibt, beschafft man sich es aus dem internet oder ausland. 
zitat des staatssekretärs:"Wir haben vereinbart, dass bis zum Jahre 2008 nachgeschaut wird, ob das tatsächlich eine sehr sinnvolle Regelung ist. Ich glaube, das ist ein viel zu langer Zeitraum. Auch aufgrund der Vorfälle, die sich jetzt ergeben haben, zeigt sich - und da sind wir jetzt mit den Ländern im Gespräch -, wie wir sehr schnell hier zu Zwischenergebnissen kommen, damit wir dieses nachsteuern können"
es würde mich sehr interessieren, welche vorfälle damit gemeint sind? anscheinend hat wieder einmal ein jugendlicher/kind jemanden umgebracht und hat gleichzeitig eine spielekonsole im zimmer. dann kann es nur daran liegen. es ist schon sehr komisch, was heutzutage alles an ausreden für das elterliche und politische versagen gebraucht werden.

sollten die "jugendschutzregeln" noch weiter verschärft werden, in dem noch mehr indiziert oder verboten wird, muss ich eben überlegen, wie ich an diese spiele komme. 
hierfür gibt es dann 2 alternativen. 
ich beschaffe mir eine sicherheitskopie des spiels im internet oder ich kaufe das spiel im ausland, was ich z.t. schon mache. 
allerdings werde ich dann nicht nur die in deutschland indizierten spiele im ausland kaufen, sondern auch in deutschland erhältlichen. 
auf dass die wirtschaft in deutschland aufgrund der hirnrissigen entscheidungen einiger planloser politiker noch mehr den bach runtergeht.

ich würde mich sehr auf eine reaktion ihrerseits freuen.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Oh mein Gott,
wieso werden Leute mit solchen Aufgaben betraut, zu entscheinden was für Spieler gut oder schlecht ist, die nicht mal den Hauch einer Ahnung haben ...

naja wie man dort mal wieder gesehen hat wird immer noch sogeriert, das der Herr aus Erfurt wegen CS Amok lief ... solch ein Bullshit ... es wurde doch bewiesen das es sozial isoliert war und andere weitige probleme hatte und CS gerade mal mit Bots gespielt hat und als ob man per Comuterspiel das "Zielen" üben können ... man man man ... ich glaue ich werde es nie begreifen wieso sich die Medien immer solche Leute rauspicken die eh keinen blassen haben wie man an den Jugendlichen gesehen hat, welche dort "interviewed" wurden ... also wenn man noch net mal die eigentliche Story von GTA kennt dann is man sowas von arm dran und darf sich nicht als Gamer bezeichnen ... omg ...

*Kopf schüttel**Kopf schüttel**Kopf schüttel**Kopf schüttel**Kopf schüttel*

PS.: Wieso könnte net mal einer des Wort in der Presse ergreifen der Ahnung davon hat ... egal ob PC-Games, Gamestar, PC-Action oder sonst eine Redaktion ...


----------



## LowJones (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich hab den Bericht auch gesehen und war mit im Chat , den Frontal21 danach angeboten hat. Der lief ständig am absoluten Userlimit von 750 
Teilnehmern und ich hab erst mal ne Weile gebraucht um mich einzuloggen.
Der Chat war ganz Ok . Viele Spieler hatten den Bericht gesehen und danach im Chat wirklich auch gute Kommentare abgegeben.


----------



## Lemklumpen (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

javascript:emoticon('  ');Ach ja was freu ich mich wen die ollen säcke un den pateispitzen entlich   wech sind. ich meine die sind ausm jahrgang wo selbst der fernseher ein gefähliches medium ist. welches nach ihrer meinung pausenlos,ebenso wie der pc, gewaltverherlichende filme, serien, und programme dem nutzer geradezu aufzwingen.  

ich hoffe mal das in zehn bis fünfzehn jahren liberalere politiker was zu sagen haben. die jetzigen sind ja so was von konservativ .

habt ihr mal den frontal21 bericht gelesen?
wer sagt bitte zum fraggen eines gegners "splattern"?
doch wohl nur diese assikinder welche von reporter für 2,50 aufer starße aufgegabelt wurden.  

und das doom so unglaublich spaß beim "splattern" macht ist mir auch unverständlich. den selbst in der us-fassung die ja mit unserer identisch ist, verschwinden die leichen der monster(nicht menschen wie reporter und politiker gern behaupten) oder lösen sich in luft auf.

wirklich gewaltverherlichende spiele wie z.B. "P O S T E L 2" werden ja zum glück verboten da diese nun wirklich schlecht sind und die würde des menschen angreifen.

P.S. wen die alten bayrischen konservativen politiker nicht mehr sind wird deutschland entlich lieberaler und besser werden. das die nächste generation von politikern ja mit pc-spielen groß geworden sind, oder sie wenigstens von ihren kindern kennen. und nicht wie diese ollen säcke von ihren ururururururururururururururur   -enkeln.


----------



## RogerWilco (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



> Herstellungsverbot.... Die CSU sind doch ein alter Brauner Haufen...
> "Wir übergeben hiermit dem Feuer die Schriften von ID Software"
> 
> Und Politiker die sich tatsächlig nicht schämen die "Informationen" aus einem mehr als sensationsgeiles ZdF Klatsch Magazin als Anstoss ihres Handelns anzugeben... Ich weiss nicht...
> ...



Ok, also was den braunen Haufen betrifft, den haben wir bereits mit der NPD und der DVU (was schon schlimm genug ist), dazu bräuchte man nicht die CSU!  Die CDU / CSU sind lediglich ein (wortwörtlich) Relikt des kalten Krieges und genau in dieser Zeitperiode auch hängen geblieben, zumindest was das Denken betrifft!  Aber jetzt mal wieder zum Thema (auch wenn ich mich noch stundenlang über Politik unterhalten könnte). Ich will ja nun wirklich kein Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber schaut Euch bitte mal den Online Artikel dazu an! 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0...2211475,00.html

So und jetzt mal bitte den:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/27/0...2061339,00.html

Seltsam oder? Erst machen sie eine Sendung darüber das der Jugendschutz nicht funktioniert und dringend ein weiteres mal novelliert werden müsse und dann nahezu im gleichen Atemzug interviewen sie einen Medienpädagogen und Professor für Erziehungswissenschaften der Ihnen ALLE Behauptungen widerlegt! < Achso, übrigens dieser Herr (Dr. Klaus-Peter Gerstenberger) hier leitet die USK und seht Euch mal an was er zu sagen hat! 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/1/0,1872,2087009,00.html

Achso, ich oute mich jetzt auch mal!  Ich spiele u.A. auch Spiele wie Rainbow Six Raven Shield, in denen man Terroristen davon abhalten muß Geiseln zu töten. Ich spiele auch alle Splinter Cell Titel in denen man Terroristen notfalls auch mit Gewalt beikommen muß. Ich habe früher Counterstrike gespielt und besitze Max Payne 2. Aber jetzt das Schlimmste: Ich bin Bürokaufmann! Wow, was hab ich doch für ein Gefahrenpotential, was? *g* Und das Lustigste von allem ist: Ich habe nicht einen Eintrag im Bundeszentralregister, interessiere mich für Politik, bin Poet, schreibe Geschichten, Drehbücher und arbeite mit 3D & 2D Programmen!  Leute geht Deckung, ich komme und ich bin mit meinen 25 Jahren ja sooooooooo gewaltätig!  Aber jetzt mal Tacheless: Ich brauche keinen Jugendschützer und keine Politiker die mir vorschreiben was ich zu spielen bzw. nicht zu spielen habe, ich bin der Meinung das ich schon sehr gut entscheiden kann was für mich gut ist und was nicht!  Das einzige was einen wirklich langsam gewalttätig macht sind solche Propagandistischen Reportagen deren Realitätsgrad irgendwo zwischen Mittelerde (soll keine Beleidigung sein, lieber Tolkien Fans) und Zelda zu suchen ist!


----------



## Antoschka (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Die politiker schieben die schuld für amokläufe und ect. auf die brutalen spiele.

vor 20 jahren gab es nicht sowas wie doom 3 oder ähnliches und trotzdem gab es jugendliche die morde begangen.

nicht jeder der ein Brutales spiel spielt läuft nach 10 minuten auf die strasse und killt paar leute


----------



## RogerWilco (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



> LowJones schrieb: Der Chat war ganz Ok . Viele Spieler hatten den Bericht gesehen und danach im Chat wirklich auch gute Kommentare abgegeben.


 Die bekommt aber keiner zu sehen, so funktioniert das nämlich viel besser mit der Zensur!


----------



## ragnar3 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

muahahahah, diese jugendlichen....wo wurden die denn ausgegraben.
"voll realistisch das blut!" herrlich...ich hab so was von gekringelt. aber mindestens genauso gut waren die politiker......"...die herstellung verbieten"    oja....ind d werden ja auch so viele spiele hergestellt. genau d muss sanktionen gegen die usa erheben. das ist es!!  
ach ja die journalisten, die ja so objektiv diesem thema gegeüberstanden...ich glaube das war das sahneäubchen von diesem ganzen bericht. immer kontra....nicht auf das eingehen, was zur verteidigung von seiten des jugendschutzes gesagt wurde.  die verkäufer sind dazu verpflichtet darauf zu achten, dass keine minderjährige an spiele für erwachsene kommen...........geschiet dies doch .........wer ist schuld...nahhhhhhhhh....na wer wohl.....der jugendschutz. welcher trottel würde schon den verkäufer beschuldigen   .


----------



## ExtremeEdition (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Dieses Thema dürfen Politiker agrnicht in den Mund nehmen! Wer keine Ahnung davon hat, hält am besten die Schnauze! Oder wollen die ein blaues Auge?

Politiker suchen immer einen Grund für Amokläufe, um die Schuld in andere Schuhe zu schieben! Dabei sind sie doch für das negative Verhalten der Gesellschaft verantwortlich und nicht irgendwelche Spiele! Ich z.B. baue meine Agressionen mit solchen Spielen ab, aber wenn es solche Spiele nicht gibt, was bleibt einem da für Alternativen? Ganz klar, Amoklauf oder Terrorist werden oder sonst noch was!


----------



## Zottel (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				timurlenk am 10.11.2004 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> der schriftliche "bericht" von frontal21 ist hier: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0,1872,2211475,00.html zu finden. schreibt ruhig leserbriefe...



Mein Leserbrief:

Endlich. Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit!
Ich habe selten einen so schlecht recherchierten Bericht gelesen.
Ist es nicht langsam an der Zeit mit solchen billigen Pauschalverurteilungen, wie in Herrn Fromms Bericht, aufzuhören?
Wenn Herr Fromm schon keine Ahnung von den Spielen, über die er schreibt, hat dann soll er doch bitte aufhören Andere damit zu belässtigen und aufzuhetzten!
Die zweite Möglichkeit die er hätte wäre selber einemal Doom3 oder Far Cry zu spielen. Dann hätte er wahrscheinlich gemerkt das es bei diesen "Killerspielen" nicht ums töten, sondern ums überleben geht. Großer Beifall gebührt auch der Tasache das nach diesem und den nun sicher folgenden Berichten die Nachfrage, auf den Schulhöfen, nach Spielen wie Manhunt wieder steigen dürfte.  
Große Klasse war auch die Idee unsere Politiker, nach Vorführung dieses jurnalistischem Machwerk, zu befragen. Das Jugenschutzgesetz ist gut so wie es ist. Das Versagen findet wenn dann woanders statt, nämlich in den Kaufhäuseren in denen Artikel ohne Jugenfreigabe an U18-jährige verkauft werden und zuhause, weil dort evtl. nicht daruaf geachtet wird was die lieben Kleinen denn so für Spiele spielen. 
Keine Frage. Spiele die keine Jugendfreigabe erhalten haben gehören nicht in Kinderhände. Als Mitte 30ger und begeisterter Computerspieler bin ich es aber Leid mir solch dummes Geschwätz wie das der Herrn Beckstein anzuören und als potenzieller Killer betrachtet zu werden, nur weil ich gerne meine spielerischen Fähikeiten im Internet oder in Solospielen unter Beweis zu stellen.
Ich fühle mich durch solche Berichte persönlich beleidigt, da mir als Steuerzahlendes Mitglied der Gesellschaft, die Fähigkeit abgesprochen wird nicht zwischen Wettkampf und Amoklauf unterscheiden zu können.
"Herstellungsverbot"  ...wirlich gute Idee. Der !bayrische! Innenminister will ein weltweites Herstellungverbot durchsetzten. Super, mir wird schlecht wenn ich daran denke das durchaus mächtige Männer so einen populistischen Bockmist reden dürfen, nebenbei eine ganze Branche in Verruf bringen und so eine der wenigen deutschen Frimen (Crytek in Coburg) dazu zwingen ins Ausland zu gehen. ...zack wieder 15 Arbeitsplätze weg. Großartig! 

Sehr geehrter Herr Fromm, das es seit fast 2 Jahren ein kostenloses, weltweit zu beziehendes und ganz nebenbei sehr gutes, Werbespiel der amerikanischen Armee gibt mag Ihnen ja entgangen sein aber probieren Sie es doch einmal aus. Evtl. bekommen sie ja Geschmak am töten.
http://www.americasarmy.com/

Ich erwarte keine Entschuldigung, aber eine Antwort wäre nett.


Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Zottel (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				RogerWilco am 10.11.2004 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich will ja nun wirklich kein Öl ins Feuer gießen, aber schaut Euch bitte mal den Online Artikel dazu an!
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/19/0...2211475,00.html
> 
> ...



lustig, die Links laufen in einen Error.
...ein Schelm der böses dabei denk


----------



## JaGothic (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

*lol* so einen lustigen beitrag hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. man nehme ein brutales spiel (doom3), gebe dazu die story von erfurt und ein paar kids die erzählen wie geil blut doch ist. jetzt mal echt: wie viel bringt es in CS zielen zu üben? also ich kann vllt mit maus und tastatur schießen, aber mit richtigen waffen sieht das doch alles schon wieder ganz anders aus. warum richten kinder so brutale morde an??? weil sie zuviel pc spielen? weil sie die spiele nicht vertragen?  meist liegen die probleme doch wo ganz anders. probleme mit den eltern, probleme in der schule etc......man sollte nicht die schuld immer auf brutale medien schiebe, wär duch medien in einem so krassen maße beinflussbar ist braucht dringend eine therapie sonst nichts.

jetzt noch mal ein punkt, wo ich dem beitrag recht geben muss. warum werden spiele wie HL 2 indiziert und doom3 nicht???? okay ich hab beide noch nicht gespielt (HL 2ist ja auch noch nicht auf dem markt) , aber allein videos her halte ich doom 3 doch eher indizierbar als HL2.

ach noch ein letztes: man hört in den medien immer nur von der schlimmen seite von spielen. niemand erwähnt, dass es auch intelligente spiele gibt oder was es überhaupt heißt ein spiel zu programmieren *rofl*. 


mfg jagothic


----------



## Stargazer (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.11.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Regengott01 am 10.11.2004 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das beste, was man mit so einer Berichterstattung machen kann, ist ignorieren - die Aufmerksamkeit hat sie gar nicht verdient.......

Außerdem @topic:
Die Minister fordern härteren JUGENDSCHUTZ. DIe Spiele sind aber fast alle ab 18, und somit juristisch nicht für Jugendliche zugänig - ODER ? ALso konzentriert euch lieber auf Spiele, die Auch für JUGENDLICHE gedacht sind.....

geht auch mal mit eurem Rotstift durch die Late-Night-Actionfilme - die gehören auch verboten - weil sie soooooo schlecht sind


----------



## LoGaN1987 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit die Spiele für das Massaker in Erfurt verantwortlich zu machen hab ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr gehöhrt


----------



## Stargazer (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 10.11.2004 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> PS.: Wieso könnte net mal einer des Wort in der Presse ergreifen der Ahnung davon hat ... egal ob PC-Games, Gamestar, PC-Action oder sonst eine Redaktion ...



Die werden den Teufel tun, und sich möglichst aus der Schusslinie halten. Ist auch das klügste was sie machen können.
Diskutieren bringt bei diesem Thema sowieso nichts. Es gibt eigentlich nur PRO und CONTRA, ein Mittelding nicht.


----------



## MegaBauer (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

"Das Spiel gilt als nicht Jugendgefärdend." (Die Rede ist von Doom3)
Frage: Warum prangert dann ein großes, rotes Siegl mit der Aufschrift: "USK, keine Jugendfreigabe" auf der Verpackung? Hat das gar keine bedeutung, oder ist diese Ungefärlichkeit die geltene Meinung der  ZDF-Redaktion?


----------



## DocX (10. November 2004)

*News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also muss sagen hab mir den Bericht auch gerade eben durchgelesen und war echt geschockt darum habe ich auch an ZDF geschreiben. Lest es euch mal durch:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich habe gerade eben Ihren Bericht über die Gewalt in Videospielen gelesen und muss Ihnen sagen ich bin empört. Als allererstes ist mir aufgefalles, dass Sie in Ihrem Bericht schreiben, "das Stundenlange "Splattern", wie das Verstümmeln von Opfern in der Computerszene genannt wird, ist die einzige Handlung". Nur ist es in der deutschen Version von Doom 3 nicht möglich Opfer zu verstümmeln, weil das bewusst aus der dt. Version (die einzige hier erhältliche Version) herausgelassen wurde. Weiterhin stell ich mir die Frage, was hier pervers ist. Sie regen sich über die Brutalität der Spiele und ihre Perversität auf und dass es Jugendliche spielen. Gleichzeitig aber schauen Sie Jugendlichen beim Spielen zu. Sie wissen aber schon, dass das Spiel eine USK ab 18 (keine Jugendfreigabe) hat. Sie lassen es also wissentlich zu, dass Jugendliche dieses Spiel, welches sie weder besitzen, noch spielen dürfen, spielen und beobachten sie dabei. Sie wissen schon dass Sie so eine Jugendgefährdung zulassen und sich eigentlich selbst strafbar machen. Weiter im Text steht,dass bei Hitman: Contracts sinnloses Morden im Sanatorium Spielinhalt ist. Haben Sie diesen Spiel jemals gespielt oder diese Aussage irgendwo gelesen, denn wenn Sie es gespielt haben stell ich mir die Frage warum Sie sich die Missionsanweisungen nicht durchgelesen haben. In denen steht nämlich nichts von "Laufen Sie durch das Sanatorium und Töten Sie wahllos Menschen". Es steht vielmehr darin, dass man aus dem Sanatorium fliehen soll. Dass man das auch ohne ein einziges Opfer zu töten machen kann ist Ihnen nicht aufgefallen. Ob das jetzt daran liegt, dass Sie das Spiel nicht gespielt haben oder Sie von anfang an darauf aus waren zu Töten wissen nur Sie. Sie sagen, dass in dem Spiel Max Payne 2 DER Spielinhalt das Töten ist. Ich gebe Ihnen Recht, dass EIN Spielinhalt das Töten ist, aber es geht in diesem Spiel vielmehr darum die Story die die Entwickler erschaffen haben, nachzuspielen. Dass es dabei zu Tötungsakten kommt ist nun mal so bei einem Actionspiel, jedoch stehen diese  nicht im Vordergrund. Ich habe das Spiel mehrmals durchgespielt, jedoch nicht weil ich Spaß am Töten hatte, sondern weil mir die Story und die Locations des Spiels sehr gefallen haben. Sollte man nach Ihrer Meinung nicht auch Actionfilme verbieten, in denen getötet wird, denn so etwas ist ja noch frei zugänglicher durch das Fernsehen und kann durch jedermann geschaut werden. Sollte man dann aber nicht auch die Nachrichten verbieten, weil zurzeit täglich in allen Informationssendungen und Nachrichten die Toten des Irak-Kriegs gezeigt werden. Aber dagegen sagt natürlich niemand was, weil diese ja Quote bringen.
Die merkwürdigste Aussage in Ihrem Bericht ist jedoch, dass man Verkäufer(innen) nicht zumuten kann, die Arbeit zu leisten, die der Jugendschutz leisten müsste. Das ist so vielleicht richtig, nur müsste dann nicht Alkohol auch verboten werden. Wenn das auch nicht die Aufgabe der Verkäufer(innen) ist, kann sich ja jeder 14jährige eine Flasche Wodka kaufen, für die ebenfalls "aggressiv" geworben wird. Außerdem müsste man dann nicht alle Zigarettenautomaten abreißen, weil sich jeder 10jährige Zigaretten kaufen kann. Ich finde es erschreckend, wie sehr dieses Thema zur Diskussion steht, obwohl man Jugendliche vor viel gefährlicheren Dingen schützen müsste. Denn es interessiert keinen ob sich ein 15jähriger Zigaretten holt oder sich auf einer Party betrinkt bis er umfällt.
Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich es sehr schade finde wie unsere "seriöse Presse" über das Attentat von Erfurt berichtet. Weil eigentlich möchte man meinen, dass vor allem Sie gewissenhaft recherchieren. Nur wenn ich dann damals in der Presse gelesen hab, dass er ein begeisterter Ego-Shooter Spieler war, der vor allem das Spiel Counter-Strike gespielt hat und man im Nachhinein erfährt, dass dieses Spiel gar nicht auf seinem PC war, stellt dies die Glaubwürdigkeit der Presse in Frage. Man hat nur einen schnellen Schuldigen gesucht, dass das Volk wieder Ruhe gibt. Dass er auch familäre und schulische Probleme hatte, haben keinen mehr interessiert, nachdem jeder die Computerspiele verurteilt hat. Denn wenn jeder Ego-Shooter Spieler zum Mörder wird dann hätten wir hier hunderttausende Massenmörder. 

PS: Ich hoffe Sie nehmen sich die Zeit meinen Leserbrief durchzulesen

Mfg

Stefan Schneider


----------



## mazzo99 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				LoGaN1987 am 10.11.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird ja auch mal wieder Zeit die Spiele für das Massaker in Erfurt verantwortlich zu machen hab ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr gehöhrt



lieber günter beckstein, es wird zeit, dass du in pension gehst!   

1. lasst uns alle atomkraftwerke verbieten, die sind gefährlich.
2. mit flugzeugen u. autos kann man menschen töten.
3. alkohol und tabak sind ebenfalls tödlich.
4. messer haben in haushalt nichts verboten.


die liste lässt sich endlos fortsetzen.

ich finde es eine frechheit, dass 14jährige DOOM 3 kaufen dürfen, obwohl es erst ab 18 ist.     

solche verkäufer (und die dazugehörigen unternehmen) sollten saftig bestraft werden. -> JUGENDGEFÄHRDUNG 

bzgl. ZDF: man kann immer alles von 2 seiten sehen, wahrscheinlich haben die kids für so dumme, unqualifizierte aussagen noch was dafür bekommen.

so kann man auch quote machen.

mfg
mazzo99


----------



## FYYFF (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Stargazer am 10.11.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nahkampfbieber am 10.11.2004 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum sollten sich die Zeitungen nicht mal einmischen? Schließlich wurden sie indirekt auch angegriffen. Eines der tollen "Argumente" war ja , das man  "die Killerspiele" TM verbieten müßte, weil sie, solange sie nicht indiziert sind, ja auch int Zeitschriften auftauchen, die von Jugendlichen gelesen werden. 
Ein Argument das einfach nur überzeugt. Die autobild wird auch von Jugendlichen gelesen, die sich dann alle ein Auto kaufen um damit jemand umzufahren...oder so...


----------



## burdy (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich hab den Beitrag gesehen und er war wirklich lächerlich, fast so sehr wie ein Focus-TV-Beitrag bei dem schockierend festgestellt wurde das man Resident Evil 1 frei kaufen kann obwohl ja Teil 2 indiziert wurde. Schlimme Sache.
Diese "Debatte" ist eh übermorgen vorbei.


----------



## Himmeltau (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Warum müssen solche Berichte immer so einseitig,reißerisch und einseitig sein.Ich dachte immer Repoter müßten ohne Vorurteile und uneingenommen sein,wenn man daran geht über etwas einen Bericht zumachen.Naja

Ich finde es ja nur toll wenn solches "Machwerk" zu den besten Sendezeiten gebracht werden.Da wird es sicher bald eine große E-Sports Scene in D geben.Denn wie soll man den den noch Sponsoren finden für Clans,Veranstaltungen(Turniere) wenn man damit automatisch in die Ecke gedrängr wird?.

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Ferneshbeitrag:Es wird ja groß die Packung "Doom 3" mit dem Stempel "Uncut" in die Kamera gehalten.Ich dachte die dt."Uncut" gibts nur in Österreich(meine Heimat) und in der Schweiz?Bisher glaubte ich in D gibts nur eine Cutversion davon.Genauso wie bei Far Cry.

Wenn es nicht stimmen sollte.Sorry,wußte ich nicht.

Last die Politiker mal machen und solche Spiele verhindern.Dann bekommt der EU-Gerichtshof wieder was zu tun.Denn das sich das dann die Spielehersteller gefallen lassen,glaubt ja wohl keiner.Das währe dann ja eine Behinderung des freien Warenverkehrs,und auf so einen so großen Markt wie D wollen die Hersteller aus Übersee sicher nicht verzichten.

Wenn die Herren Politiker schon gegen Spiele aktiv werden wollen,dann sollen sie gegen solche Spiele was unternehmen die eindeutig auf Volksverblödung zielen (Hilfe ich bin ein Star,holt mich hier raus).Ja solche Spiele gibt  es wirklich,aber dagegen unternimmt keiner was.-)


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Es ist zu dem auch so, dass die Politiker, parteiische Jornalisten usw. nur die "brutalität" sehen und nicht die Story hinter dem Spiel: Klar die von Doom3 is fürn Arsch aber die von Max Payn 2 fand ich pers. sehr genial ^^ und so ist es mit vielen realistischen Spielen ... viele haben ne gute Story und da würde es ehr lecherlich sein, wenn der "Gewaltgrad" soweit gedrosselt wurde das man ehr sogeriert bekommt Gewalt sei gut da sie ja nicht so realistisch sondern untertrieben dargestellt wird ...
Denn wie würde es aussehen wenn z.B. in einem MoH oder CoD der Gewaltgrad so lächerlich ist, dass der Krieg ehr verherrlicht würde ... fände ich pers. nicht so doll, da ich mich mit dem 2WW etwas näher beschäftigt habe und die grausamkeit und brutalität des Krieges ginge verloren, wenn man den Gewaltgrad herabsetzt ... nicht das man den Krieg eins zu eins abbilden sollte, was nicht möglich ist, da es sich keiner Vorstellen kann wie es damals gewesen wäre, aber zu arg verharmlosen darf man ihn nicht !

Naja wat solls, die Politiker werden sich in der Luft zerfleischen und die Schuld von A nach B verschieben und wenn se B net will dann kriegt se halt C ... es kommt ein "härteres" Gestz, wenn überhaupt, denn eine Produktion zu verbieten müsste doch eigentlich Verboten sein, da es doch das Recht der Freien-Meinungs-Äußerung gibt und die Entwickler stellen ja ihre Meinung zu einer Story, einem Thema usw. in einem Spiel dar, naja aber ändern wird sich wie immer auch nix ...


----------



## Stargazer (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				DocX am 10.11.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich hoffe Sie nehmen sich die Zeit meinen Leserbrief durchzulesen



Vielleicht machen die das sogar.......  
Aber glaubt ihr im Ernst, das die das interessiert ? Die haben ihre Sendung ausgestrahlt und fertig. Sie werden bestimmt nicht in der nächsten Sendung zugeben, dass sie hier Mist gebaut haben.
Wirksam wäre hier nur eine Show, die die andere Meinung vertritt. Denn mit euren Leserbriefen erreicht ihr nicht die Öffentlichkeit - die Leute von Frontal tun es.


----------



## Goddess (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Die Politiker beschäftigen sich nun erneut mit dem Jugendschutz. Gut ? Nein, da bisher nicht viel brauchbares erlassen wurde von Seiten der Politiker. Es wird ja immer noch versucht via Gesetz den Jugendschutz zu tode zu Regeln. Die Verantwortung lastet, aus Sicht der Politiker, auf deren Schultern. Eltern sind in deren Augen wohl als "Kontroll Instrument" zum Schutz Ihrer Kinder wohl nicht kompetent genug. Was die Kinder konsumieren dürfen und was nicht, sollte in meinen Augen von den Eltern kontrolliert werden. Genauso sollten hier die Betreiber vieler Kaufhäuser und Geschäfte ein geschärftes Auge darauf haben wer was kauft. 

Noch mehr als bisher kann der Schutz der Jugend nicht mehr "forciert" werden. Werbung für Gewaltspiele in Printmedien und im Fernsehn ist Verboten. Die Abgabe von Spielen für Ü18 ist ebenfalls gegen das Gesetz usw. Was die Politiker nicht erkennen ist, das sich nicht alles Kontrollieren und Reglementieren lässt. Es ist einfach mal wieder ein "Sturm im Wasserglas." Sobald die Politiker ein neues Thema finden mit dem sie sich auseinandersetzen können oder müssen, tritt der Jugendschutz wieder in den Hintergrund. Das ist eine traurige aber wahre Tatsache. Jugendschutz als Schlagwort und Spiele als Übeltäter und Verursacher von Straftaten zu benutzen ist einfach für Politiker. Sich des Themas aus einer anderen Perspektive anzunehmen und etwas Sachliche Kompetenz in das Thema mit einzubringen unmöglich. 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.11.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker und ihre Ahnung von Computerspielen. Kennen diese nicht, aber treffen dann solche Blitzaussagen.



Es ist so wie im Artikel eines anderen Fachmagazins im Editorial zu lesen ist. Was Deutschland bräuchte sind Kompetente Politiker für den IT Bereich. Es müsste einen eigenen IT Minister geben. Es sollte sich dabei um eine Person handeln welche mit Spielen wie Pong und Donkey Kong aufwuchsen, und ein wirklich kompetentes Urteil abgeben können zum Thema Spielen, Gewalt und Software. Dann würde es all diese Probleme garnicht geben.


----------



## McGourg (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

@DocX

Sehr schöner Leserbrief von dir!
Ob jetzt vielleicht jemandem mal ein licht aufgeht, ich weiss es nicht.

Allerdings verstehe ich auch nicht ganz den Sinn dieser reportage vom ZDF. Es gibt doch einen Jugendschutz damit Spieler nicht für sie unbestimmte Inhalte sehen, während sie ein Spiel spielen oder einen Film ansehen. Das ganze macht doch einen recht eindeutigen Sinn. Und so kommt auf normalen legalen Wege niemand an diese Inhalte. Jeder der sich diese Inhalte über einen illegalen Weg beschafft müsste sich über die auswirkungen vollkommen bewusst sein. Von daher geht davon auch keine gefahr aus und zu verhindern ist dies auch nicht, zumal es keinen Sinn machen würde.

Die Qualität dieses Berichts hat mich zudem an die Qualität von einer Explosiv Reportage erinnert. Sollte ZDF nicht eigentlich nur seriöse Berichte ausstrahlen?

Zudem frage ich mich was die Aussage des ca. 15 Jährigen Jungen zu bedeuten hat? " Ich spiele GTA eigentlich nur um rum zu fahren und zu töten"

Das mit dem schuldigen suchen finde ich eine sehr interessante Bemerkung. Schon oft ist mir aufgefallen das es immer irgendwelche sinnlose Schuldige gibt. Seien es die Franzosen für den Irak- krieg oder eben Counterstrike für ein Attentat. Es ist allerdings eine sehr effektive Methode.

Manche Leute können einfach nicht virtuelle Realität von der reellen Realität unterscheiden und verstehen einfach nicht warum man spiele spielt.
Schade das diese Leute in der Politik sind...


----------



## TheDevil2003 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Das schärfste war ja das die so seriöse BILD über Erfurt berichtete.
Soweit so gut, aber wie:
Sie schrieb, dass der "Amokläufer" von Erfurt ein böses Ballerspiel namens Counter-Strike spielte.
Bis jetzt auch noch nichts besonderes:
Aber auf der Titelseite war ein riesiges, fast hochauflösendes, Bild von
SOLDIER OF FORTUNE ;
Jeder weiß, dass das nicht das harmloseste Spiel ist.
Auf dem Bild sah man wie so nem Kerl der Arm voll wegflog, natürlich mit viel Blut etc.
Als Unterschrift für das Bild stand in etwa:
"Dieses Spiel (Counter-Strike) spielte der Amokläufer"

Ist das nicht eine Frechheit der Medien, wenn sie so schlecht rescherschierte
Berichte öffentlich machen nur um überkritische Politker oder so andere Bimbos, die eh keine Ahnung von ihrem Job haben und alles falsch machen was man falsch machen kann, praktisch einreden zu müssen, dass sie ja ganz schnell etwas dagegen tun müssten, weil es ja sonst keine anderen Probleme gibt.

Also ich finde das echt schlimm was in unserem Land so ab geht.

MfG
TheDevil2003

P.S: Ich hoffe, dass noch niemanad das selbe gesagt hat; Ich hab noch nicht alles gelesen


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				JaGothic am 10.11.2004 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt noch mal ein punkt, wo ich dem beitrag recht geben muss. warum werden spiele wie HL 2 indiziert und doom3 nicht???? okay ich hab beide noch nicht gespielt (HL 2ist ja auch noch nicht auf dem markt) , aber allein videos her halte ich doom 3 doch eher indizierbar als HL2.


Half-Life 2 ist nicht indiziert, sondern „lediglich“  ab 18 Jahren freigegeben.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Stargazer am 10.11.2004 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nahkampfbieber am 10.11.2004 13:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte gut Lust, einen Verein zur Interessensvertretung von Computerspielern zu gründen - eine eigene kleine Lobby quasi. Die Zeitschriften und Hersteller vertreten die Meinung der Computerspieler schließlich genauso wenig wie die E-Sports-Verbände.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				DocX am 10.11.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ist es in der deutschen Version von Doom 3 nicht möglich Opfer zu verstümmeln, weil das bewusst aus der dt. Version (die einzige hier erhältliche Version) herausgelassen wurde.


Das stimmt gar nicht. Die deutsche Version von Doom 3 enthält die ungeschnittene englische Fassung mit einem deutschen Handbuch und Cover, mehr nicht. Eine extra lokalisierte und entschärfte Fassung für den deutschen Markt existiert nicht.



			
				DocX am 10.11.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin stell ich mir die Frage, was hier pervers ist. Sie regen sich über die Brutalität der Spiele und ihre Perversität auf und dass es Jugendliche spielen. Gleichzeitig aber schauen Sie Jugendlichen beim Spielen zu. Sie wissen aber schon, dass das Spiel eine USK ab 18 (keine Jugendfreigabe) hat. Sie lassen es also wissentlich zu, dass Jugendliche dieses Spiel, welches sie weder besitzen, noch spielen dürfen, spielen und beobachten sie dabei. Sie wissen schon dass Sie so eine Jugendgefährdung zulassen und sich eigentlich selbst strafbar machen.


Das Argument ist lächerlich. Um so etwas zu berichten, müssen sie das doch tun. Außerdem ist es doch nicht strafbar, einem Minderjährigen beim Spielen von Doom 3 zuzusehen?! 



			
				DocX am 10.11.2004 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]


Der Rest des Leserbriefs gefällt mir gut, sehr schön.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Himmeltau am 10.11.2004 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Anmerkung zum Ferneshbeitrag:Es wird ja groß die Packung "Doom 3" mit dem Stempel "Uncut" in die Kamera gehalten.Ich dachte die dt."Uncut" gibts nur in Österreich(meine Heimat) und in der Schweiz?Bisher glaubte ich in D gibts nur eine Cutversion davon.Genauso wie bei Far Cry.
> 
> Wenn es nicht stimmen sollte.Sorry,wußte ich nicht.


Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist das installierte deutsche Spiel absolut identisch mit dem installierten US-Spiel. Es gibt inhaltlich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Stargazer am 10.11.2004 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber glaubt ihr im Ernst, das die das interessiert ? Die haben ihre Sendung ausgestrahlt und fertig. Sie werden bestimmt nicht in der nächsten Sendung zugeben, dass sie hier Mist gebaut haben.


Das hat Frontal21 sogar schon einmal gemacht, und zwar nach einem Beitrag zu antisemitischen Tendenzen in Deutschland. Nach dem Beitrag hagelte es so viele Leserbriefe und Anrufe, dass sie in der nächsten Sendung die schlimmsten Einsendungen zitierten. Ich hoffe, dass uns nächsten Dienstag nicht Ähnliches bevorsteht.


----------



## silencer1 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				spassiger am 10.11.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Stargazer am 10.11.2004 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eine tolle Idee.


----------



## JohnSinclair (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

andere frage ,da stand irgendcwas das frauen zerstückelt werden in einem dieser spiele die da im text genannt wurden, ehm welche frauen !? in welchem game !?   ok in postal 2 gibt frauen aber das game ist eh langweilig    und pervers und deshalb spiele ich es auch net ,aber ich hab nix dagegen wenn es an 18 jährige verkauft wird, schlisslich ist spass geschmacksache und ich glaube kaum das jemand ne katze nimmt und sie auf ne schoot gun mit ihrem ar..loch drauf steckt und abdrückt  ;9 jedenfalls kein 118 jähriger.


----------



## PsychoDentist (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

mittlerweile sind wir auf seite 7 dieses themas angekommen...und es hat sich noch niemand von pc-games mal dazu geäußert...schließlich habt ihr durch euren test indirekt werbung für diese spiele gemacht, auch wenn einige zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht auf dem index waren...

zumal ihr so ziemlich das einzige sprachrohr der spielergemeinde seid...ihr seid ein teil der presse...also tut mal was für eure Kunden...denn gibt es keine spiele merh, gibt es für euch auch nix mehr zu berichten...

oder steigt ihr dann auf film-bewertungen um...achja, filme werden ja bald auch verboten...ich vergas...*sarkasmusoff*


----------



## LordFrodo (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

diese dummen politiker gehören indiziert, man oh man


----------



## bigfraggle (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich habe eben mal einen Leserbrief geschrieben. Nutzt sicherlich nicht wirklich viel, aber irgendwie muss man dazu ja was sagen...



> Glückwunsch zu einem Artikel der wieder genau die Ängste der Nation trifft: die Jugend läuft bald Amok.
> Sie kritisieren in dem Bericht einen Jugendschutz, der im grunde der beste auf der ganzen Welt ist. Haben Sie sich das schon einmal überlegt? Nirgends auf unserem Planeten wird soviel zum Schutz der Jugend getan wie bei uns, aber anscheinend ist das immer noch zu wenig...
> Ein Verbot solcher Spiele kommt beinahe einer Zensur gleich. Sie entmündigt die Erwachsenen, denen der Kauf eines solchen Spiels zweifelsohne zugemutet werden kann.
> So umstritten die USK (selbst in der Spielergemeinschaft) auch sein mag, sie macht meiner Meinung nach einen sehr guten Job. Jedes Spiel hat mittlerweile eine Alterszulassung, identisch mit dem von Spielfilmen. Wenn Kinder nun an diese Produkte gelangen, ist das wahrlich kein Problem von der USK oder den Herstellern, die Erwachsenenunterhaltung produzieren. Fangen Sie bei den Eltern an, die für ihre Sprösslinge zum Media Markt um die Ecke gehen und machen Sie den Verkäufern ihre Pflicht bewusst. Nur so kann die Jugend vor solchen Spielen und der mündige Spieler vor einer Zensur geschützt werden. Im Kino ist auch der Kartenverkäufer dafür verantwortlich, dass Kinder keine ungeeigneten Vorstellungen zu sehen bekommen. In der Videothek muss auch der Verleiher schauen, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Nur bei Computer- und Videospielen soll das nicht möglich sein? Lächerlich...
> Achten Sie lieber einmal darauf, dass vorm nächsten Supermarkt keine biertrinkenden und rauchenden Kinder stehen. Alkoholiker hat Deutschland nämlich schon zu genüge.


----------



## VandaFalke (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Der ganze Beitrag ist doch gestellt. Besonders die Scenen mit den Jugendlichen !

Scene mit der "versteckten" Kamera an der Kasse.

Der 14jährige gibt der Frau an der Kasse DOOM³, sie scannt es ein, nimmt von dem Jugendlichen das Geld entgegen, er dreht sich um und geht. Das Spiel aber liegt weiterhin an der Kasse. Komisches Kaufverhalten, wie ich finde.


Auf jeden Fall weiss ich jetz, dass ich den Öffentlich Rechtlichen auch nicht mehr trauen kann, wenn ich Informationen haben will, die richtig sind.


----------



## csheadshot (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Man! Bei so was könnt ich echt nen Hals kriegen! Die haben halt selber noch nie gespielt! Alle Politiker reden immer nur von Doom 3 und Counterstrike, aber es gibt auch noch andere Spiele. Computerspiele sind dazu da Spaß zu machen egal in welcher Form! Wenn ich CS spiele dann denke ich nicht daran wie toll es war meinem Gegner einen Headshot zu geben, sondern wie ich im weiteren Spielverlauf meinem Team den Sieg schenken kann. Wenn ich Blut und Metzelszenen sehen will dann schau ich mir Horrorfilme an (wobei ich die wegen des hohen Blutgehalts eher unrealistisch als brutal finde)! Die Politiker sollten selber mal anfangen zu spielen, dann wüssten sie was sie verpasst haben! In dem Sinne INDIZIEREN wir die Politiker!!!


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				silencer1 am 10.11.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> spassiger am 10.11.2004 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um einen Verein zu gründen, braucht man ja nur eine Satzung und sieben Gründungsmitglieder. Mit den vielen hier im Forum sollte das ja eigentlich kein Problem sein. Wichtig wäre es, die Kiddies draußen zu halten.


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				VandaFalke am 10.11.2004 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Scene mit der "versteckten" Kamera an der Kasse.
> 
> Der 14jährige gibt der Frau an der Kasse DOOM³, sie scannt es ein, nimmt von dem Jugendlichen das Geld entgegen, er dreht sich um und geht. Das Spiel aber liegt weiterhin an der Kasse. Komisches Kaufverhalten, wie ich finde.


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Schien eindeutig gestellt zu sein!


----------



## mconrad (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				VandaFalke am 10.11.2004 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ganze Beitrag ist doch gestellt. Besonders die Scenen mit den Jugendlichen !
> 
> Scene mit der "versteckten" Kamera an der Kasse.
> 
> ...



Trauen? Sowieso nicht -der Presse schon am wenigsten - klar war vieles gestellt und ich sag jetzt mal dass sicherlich vieles in den Kommentaren und Interviews aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde und wieder so zusammengesetzt wurde wie es dem ZDF gepaßt hat - kann mir nicht  vorstellen, dass Politiker so dumme Aussagen treffen können - ok, Ausnahme Beckstein vielleicht 

Der Reporter macht sich ja schon dadurch unglaubwürdig, dass er zum Beispiel den Verkäufer da nicht weiter befragt oder auch nichtmal einen aus der Spiele Industrie dazu befragt - oder hab ich den Pressevertreter von EA übersehen? Nein ich glaub nicht.
Glaubwürdig wärs auch gewesen wenn Argumente PRO Games diskutiert worden wären, z.B. Teamdenken in CS oder so....
Naja, schade nur, dass Otto Normal TVschauer sich bei solchen Berichten schnell ein Bild macht und das dann nicht mehr aus dem Schädel zu kriegen ist - spricht man solche Leute dann darauf an haben die ihr unschlagbares Argument: Im ZDF haben die aber gesagt.... blablablub - schlimm sowas.

Ich finds schlimm dass sowas gesendet wird, warscheinlich nur aus Gründen die uns nie bekannt werden - Quoten, druck aus höherer Ebene --> Meinungsmache der Politiker etc... kein Plan


----------



## isegrim (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ob nun öffentlich-rechtlich (auf gut deutsch 'öffentliches Sprachrohr der Politiker') oder privat (Sprachrohr der Industrie)... wer erwartet ernsthaft von denen positive Berichterstattung über ein Medium, das die Leute vom Fernsehen abhält... 
Auf die Gefahr hin bei Diskussionen über Dschungelshows mit abgehalfterten Möchtegern-Prominenten oder Shows zur Kürung 'des größten Deutschen' (sollte eigentlich 'prominentester' Deutscher heissen, aber der Redakteur konnte wohl den Duden grad nicht finden) nicht teilnehmen zu können... ich sehe seit Jahren nicht mehr fern und vermisse nix.


----------



## csheadshot (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Cooles Statement! Du hast völlig Recht!


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ich hab den netten Herren von Frontal 21 auch mal meine Meinung gegeigt:

Es ist eine unglaubliche Zumutung ihrem Beitrag zu zuhören!!! Ich Spiele seit Jahren Computerspiele aller Art und kann die Entwicklung in Sache Indizierung von Spielen ganz gut mitverfolgen! Was macht die USK falsch wenn sie ein Spiel das Gewaltszenen enthält (ich weigere mich ihre Ausrücke wie "Spass am Morden", "Ziel des Spiels ist es Frauen und Rentner zu töten", etc. zu verwenden) mit einer Freigabe ab 18 Jahren in die Läden stellen lässt? Das heißt doch, dass Kinder und Jugendliche da nicht ran dürfen! Erwachsene schon...das ist wie bei Filmen mit Gewaltszenen oder gar Pornos! Jetzt kann man die USK aber nicht dafür verantwortlich machen, dass Kinder bei MediaMarkt ein Spiel mit einer Freigabe ab 18 kaufen können! Da muss dann wohl wirklich die Dame an der Kasse darauf achten. Tun die selben Kassiererinnen ja oft auch wenn Kinder Alkohol kaufen wollen, oder? Selbst ich mit 20 werd ab und an noch nach meinem Personalausweis gefragt, wenn ich Alkohol kaufe! Da klappt es ja scheinbar auch, da muss es bei Computerspielen wohl auch klappen! Ein weiterer Punkt ist in meinen Augen, dass Computerspiele immernoch sehr gut von der Realität zu unterscheiden sind. Wenn es verrückte Typen gibt, die es dann leider nicht mehr schaffen, sind wohl eher deren Erzieher schuld, dass der arme Junge an Realitätsverlust leidet. Und die von ihnen angeführte Anschuldigung, dass das Computerspiel dem Schützen in Erfurt zum Zieltraining geholfen hat, is jawohl das absurdeste was ich je gehört habe! Haben ihre Redakteure dieses Beitrags schon mal Computer gespielt, oder ne echt Waffe in der Hand gehabt? Maus oder Waffe? So ein Humbug, dann müsste ja jetzt jeder zweite Jugendliche ein perfekter Schütze sein! Wenn sie einen anstädigen Bericht über Gewaltverherrlichende Computerspiele drehen wollen, dann recherchieren sie bitte ein bisschen länger als eine Woche!!! Und das die USK alle Spiele mit Gewaltszenen wegschließt is bestimmt auch nicht die richtige Lösung! Wer PC Games oder ähnliches liest erfährt von diesen Spielen, oder jemand der Internet hat sowieso...und wer dann ein bestimmtes Spiel haben will, der bekommt es auch! Zur Not im Ausland, wie viele heutzutage schon! Schönen Gruß an die Konjunktur in Deutschland! Wenn sich die Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen, wie geplant, weil einer der größten Computerspielemärkte, Deutschland, wegfällt, spielen wir bald alle "Backe Backe Kuchen", damit die deutschen sich das auch kaufen können oder wie? Nebenbei noch erwähnt, die Tagesschau finde ich um einiges brutaler als jedes Computerspiel! Das sind nämlich echte Menschen, die da verstümmelt, blut überströmt und weinend vor ihrem zerbombten Haus durch den Kugelhagel laufen... 
MfG


----------



## BOB-TE-KING (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

So mein Leserbrief



> Ihr Beitrag ist wirklich sehr schwach ausgefallen. Sie behaupten, dass das Spiel Doom 3 "nicht jungendgefährdend" ist, warum aber, wurde es dann von der USK ab 18 eingestuft, also keine JUGENDfreigabe?! Das Spiel gehört nicht in Kinderhände, erst gar nicht in die Hände von 14-jährigen wie sie in ihrem Beitrag gezeigt werde. Bei Doom 3 geht es nicht um das sinnlose Töten, sondern um das Überleben, bzw. das Gruseln. Sie gucken doch nicht einen Horrorfilm, nur weil dort menschliche Gliedmaßen zuhauf rumfliegen, sondern um sich zu gruseln und bei Doom 3 ist es genauso.
> Und warum werden in ihrem Beitrag nur
> 
> Fritz Behrens sagt: "Dies steht diametral den Wertentscheidungen unseres Grundgesetzes entgegen.[...]"
> ...



Bin mal gespannt, ob ich eine Antwort bekomme und wenn, was drinsteht....


----------



## Rosettenpeitscher (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich rate mal: Nein  Du bist spieler und gehörst zum Gesocks.


----------



## Fuerst-Aragon (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Das dieser Beitrag von Frontal wirklich absolut Unseriös recherchiert ist, darüber sind wir uns wohl alle einig.
Bedauerlich ist es nur, dass mittlerweile auch die Öffentliche-rechtlichen, solch schlecht recherchierte und einseitige Berichte senden.

Diesmal ist es ein Thema von dem wir alle Betroffen sind und vor allem bei dem wir aus eigener Erfahrung wissen, wie die Realität aussieht. 
Aber die Leute, die sich in der Computerspielszene nicht auskennen, haben durch diesen Bericht schon wieder ein negatives Vorurteil über Computerspieler und wenn sich ein Vorurteil einmal eingebrannt hat, bekommt man es auch schwer wieder widerlegt.

Viel bedenklicher Finde ich aber, dass ich nun davon ausgehen muss, dass der Wahrheitsgehalt der anderen gesendeten Reportagen im ZDF über andere Themen, ebenfalls auf dem gleichen Niveau liegt. Themen bei denen ich nicht beteiligt bin, von denen ich nur wenig Ahnung habe und mich auf die Presseberichte verlassen muss.
Im Grunde genommen wird man hier von den Medien manipuliert und man kann den Wahrheitsgehalt nicht mehr oder nur sehr schwer überprüfen.
Die Propaganda im dritten Reich hat ja auch funktioniert, weil es keine andere Informationsquellen für die Bevölkerung mehr gab und sie deren Wahrheitsgehalt nicht überprüfen bzw. anzweifeln konnte.

Mfg


----------



## bigfraggle (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Rosettenpeitscher am 10.11.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rate mal: Nein  Du bist spieler und gehörst zum Gesocks.



Genauso sieht es aus.

Ich gehe jetzt erstmal Alk holen und ne Tanke ausrauben.   
Ach, ich bin ja schon volljährig...


----------



## kiljeadeen (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also in Österreich gibt es keine Beschränkungen was das Kaufen von Spielen anbelangt und bei uns ist noch nie was passiert - genauso in den meisten anderen Ländern.

Diese ganze Hysterie basiert auf einer Handvoll Fällen von Jungendlichen, die auf gut wienerisch einfach einen "Poscher" gehabt haben und sowas wird es immer geben, ob es nun gewaltbetonte Spiele gibt oder nicht, genauso wie ein gewißer, wenn auch sehr kleiner Anteil, der Bevölkerung geisteskrank ist --> da hilft auch kein Verbot.


----------



## boscorelli (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Fuerst-Aragon am 10.11.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das dieser Beitrag von Frontal wirklich absolut Unseriös recherchiert ist, darüber sind wir uns wohl alle einig.
> Bedauerlich ist es nur, dass mittlerweile auch die Öffentliche-rechtlichen, solch schlecht recherchierte und einseitige Berichte senden.
> 
> Diesmal ist es ein Thema von dem wir alle Betroffen sind und vor allem bei dem wir aus eigener Erfahrung wissen, wie die Realität aussieht.
> ...




Die leute, die die Spiele fürs Fernsehen gespielt haben, haben dabei sicher gesabbert und mussten mit der Zwangsjacke von z.B. DOOM3 weggeholt weil sie im Blutrausch waren       the sytem!!


----------



## Rosettenpeitscher (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

So ganz nebenbei, in Deutschland besteht sowas wie Wehrpflicht. Wenn man mit Waffen umgehen und schiessen lernt, dann da. So eine Behauptung aufzustellen im Zusammenhang mit PCSpielen ist haltlos


----------



## RPDBiohazard (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Tach ich meld mich auch mal wieder  Stimme euch natürlich voll zu.

Und vor allem , HALLOOOOO ? Natürlich ist das die Aufgabe des Verkäufers es nicht an Kinder zu verkaufen.Ist doch mit dem Alkohol das gleiche.Die sollen erstmal die Gesetze befolgen ehe man hier son kram vom Stapel lässt wie Beckstein. Der Bericht ist jetzt auch im Emule.


*Edit Nali_WarCow*: Auch solche Links sind nicht legal. Aber es gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit den Beitrag bei ZDF als Stream zu sehen, hier


----------



## germanpio (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ichm hab mir diesen scheiß gestern durch zufall auch gesehn und muss sagn, das di von nix ahnung habn, aber alles bestimmen wollen, obwohl die nichtmal eine Datei von A nach B kopieren können.

Außerdem, wie sagte der eine noch...

"wir versuchen, Spiele, die Gewalt enthalten, gar nicht erst ins Land zu importieren..."

bei allem respekt, aber dieses Land ist schon auf dem weg nach unten, aber wenn das oben genannte geschieht, ist die Wirtschaft auf dem weg nach GANZ UNTEN!!!!   

wie wärs, wenn die verantwortlichen herren mal darüber komplett nachdenken. Nur weil die früher so etwas nich hatten, heißt das nicht, das die uns alles verbeiten sollen!!!!!!!!

wurde auch mal zeit, das hier jemand auf den tisch haut   
auf jeden fall schlagen die so den falschen weg ein


----------



## Quintus (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Was ne das fürn Müll!?

Echt,als ob die sonst nix zu tun haben,geht mir blos weg damit!


----------



## Marscel (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Hm, ich hab mir den Film jetzt auch mal angeguckt, und muss doch einiges dazu sagen.

Sorry, aber ich habe mir nicht die 86 anderen Posts jetzt durchgelesen.

Wenn ein Spiel "ab 18" ist, dann ist es "jugendgefährdend", nichts anderes, im Beitrag hieß es in etwa "Doom3 ist nicht indiziert, sondern ab 18, also *nicht* jugengefährdend". Schöner Schwachsinn.

Der USK-Typ hatte schon ganz recht mit seiner Aussage, dass der Handel die Funktion des Jugendschutzes übernehmen muss, denn wenn der Handel die Käufer in jedem Fall überprüfen würde (es ist es aber nicht, so konnte ich auch schon das eine oder andere Spiel so bekommen) und dass es wirklich ein "Armutszeugnis" ist, was da abgeliefert wird.

Ein Spiel ab 18 ist ja auch wirklich primär für Erwachsene gedacht, nicht für kleine Bengels wie mich (  ), weshalb ich ein Skandal darüber, dass Spiele ab 18 für die Jugendlichen frei zugänglich sind (was es ja unabhängig davon teils wirklich ist), was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf, nicht für angebracht halte, denn wenn der Handel richtig agieren würde, wäre das ja nicht der Rede wert (klingt beim 2. Durchlesen irgendwie widerspürchlich).

Ich spiele Spiele auch nicht (anders als der Junge, der bei GTA alles  nur "platt" fährt) um mich irgendwie an deren Gewaltdarstellungen zu belustigen, sondern um das Spiel (vlt. wegen der Geschichte, Szenario, Atmosphäre) zu spielen. Und jemandem wie der, der interviewt wurde, dem sollte man solche Spiele meiner Meinung nach nicht in die Hand drücken.

In wieviel Prozent der Spiele wird nicht irgendeine Art der Gewalt dargestellt (also auch blutloses wie z.B. Prince of Persia)? Da vielen mir nur die Sportspiele und ein paar Simulationen ein. Wenn ich bei PoP nen Gegner plattmache, der kein Blut sprizt, ist das eigentlich kein Unterschied (zmd. vom Prinzip her) dazu, wenn er in Stücken auf dem Boden landet. Gewalt ist Gewalt, egal wie sie dargestellt wird.

Aber verwunderlich finde ich es schon, dass Spiele wie Max Payne 2 oder Doom 3, die an extremer Gewaltdarstellung schlecht zu überbieten sind, nicht indiziert werden, wo es doch Beispiele für Spiele gibt, die für heutige Sicht weniger extrem sind (zmd. im Vergleich, was bei MP2 oder Doom3 abgeliefert wird; z.B. Doom/Quake), auf dem Index sind.

Als ich den Titel gelesen habe, habe ich mich erst gefragt, ob man überhaupt noch härter durchgreifen kann bei PC Spielen, als jetzt schon, denn ne verbindliche Angabe würde ja kein Problem darstellen.

Meiner Meinung nach liegt das Versagen (d.h. auch die Folge, dass härter durchgegriffen werden soll) da erstens im Handel, der die Kontrolle nicht konsequent durchzieht (was ja somit illegal ist) und zweitens bei den Erzeihungsberechtigten, die sich nicht darum kümmern, was ihre Kleinen spielen.

Naja, das war mein Beitrag dazu. Für Kritik aller Art bin ich offen.


----------



## ich98 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ich hab jetzt auch einen Leserbrief geschrieben. Gestern beim Bericht musste ich schon fast lachen, wie schlecht recherchiert wurde und wie viel falsch dargestellt wurde, wer soll den am PC das schießen gelernt haben?   
ich98


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Renner404 am 10.11.2004 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> _Ding, ding, ding_ Willkommen zur zweiten Runde !
> In der linken Ecke sehen wir einschlägige Politiker mit Rang und Namen.
> _Juuhuuu , Jubel, Klatschen, Pfeifen._
> Und in der rechten Ecke, die Killerspielspieler.
> ...






mich erinnert das ganze an "HEXENVERFOLGUNG"


ps: hab auch ein leserbrief geschrieben.
also los leute, WEHRT EUCH GEGEN DIESE HEXENVERFOLGUNG


----------



## master-himself (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ok. mehr als 90 beiträge mit so ziemlich ein und der selben meinung (gut, hab mir nicht ALLE durchgelesen   ). 
aber jetzt mal ne andere idee/sichtweise: ihr habt doch bestimmt alle den beitrag von frontal21 gesehen. ihr erinnert euch doch an das computerspiel, bei dem man rumsnipern musste und nachher gesagt bekam "you're the greatest". ich weiss nicht, welches spiel das war (bestimmt kommt jetzt einer daher, und sagt, ja, das ist eine art das spiel zu lösen aber man kann ja auch anders so mit reden und so   ). nur mal eine frage: muss das sein?
warum bauen die programmierer von spielen wie hitman contract oder auch gta überhaupt die möglichkeit zu so extremer gewalt ein, warum müssen bei mortal combat blutfontänen spritzen? jetzt kommt mir hier keiner mit fehlender realismus, es beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass man in nfs underground nicht in die nebenstrassen fahren kann  
die denken sich doch, dass sie damit bei der zielgruppe ankommen. wenn jetzt alle gamer sagen würden, ähh, das ist zu viel gewalt und blut und so und voll eklig, dann wären die spiele nicht so gewalttätig. jetzt mal ehrlich, und ich schließe mich da gar nicht aus, ihr könnt mir nicht sagen, dass gta nur darum spass macht, weil man ab und zu auto fahren kann und auch mal wettrennen und son scheiss. 
was ich mit der ganzen sache sagen will: irgendwie haben die politiker und die medien schon ein wenig recht. die  sind nicht ganz so dumm, wie zum beispiel frietz meint 


> frietz AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz
> Rang:
> Anmeldedatum: 31.10.03
> Datum: 10.11.04 11:26
> ...


wegen solcher leute werden gamer doch nicht ernstgenommen. 
jetzt mal ehrlich, kommafickerei wie "ja, aber der sinn eigentlich soll man in dem spiel ja gar nicht töten, sondern schleichen" ist doch irgendwie ein bisschen...hohl. jeder von uns hat doch schon mal abgespeichert und dann draufgeballert.  
also, nochmal: wenn ihr schon sagt, ja, die gewalt ist nicht der sinn des spiels, warum ist sie dann so explizit eingebaut? wenn alle gegen solche gemetzel wären , würden die auch nicht programmiert. 

so, jetzt schlagt mich tot.   
bis dann


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				master-himself am 10.11.2004 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. mehr als 90 beiträge mit so ziemlich ein und der selben meinung (gut, hab mir nicht ALLE durchgelesen   ).
> aber jetzt mal ne andere idee/sichtweise: ihr habt doch bestimmt alle den beitrag von frontal21 gesehen. ihr erinnert euch doch an das computerspiel, bei dem man rumsnipern musste und nachher gesagt bekam "you're the greatest". ich weiss nicht, welches spiel das war (bestimmt kommt jetzt einer daher, und sagt, ja, das ist eine art das spiel zu lösen aber man kann ja auch anders so mit reden und so   ). nur mal eine frage: muss das sein?
> warum bauen die programmierer von spielen wie hitman contract oder auch gta überhaupt die möglichkeit zu so extremer gewalt ein, warum müssen bei mortal combat blutfontänen spritzen? jetzt kommt mir hier keiner mit fehlender realismus, es beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass man in nfs underground nicht in die nebenstrassen fahren kann
> die denken sich doch, dass sie damit bei der zielgruppe ankommen. wenn jetzt alle gamer sagen würden, ähh, das ist zu viel gewalt und blut und so und voll eklig, dann wären die spiele nicht so gewalttätig. jetzt mal ehrlich, und ich schließe mich da gar nicht aus, ihr könnt mir nicht sagen, dass gta nur darum spass macht, weil man ab und zu auto fahren kann und auch mal wettrennen und son scheiss.
> ...




das mag ja sein, aber deswegen setze ich das nicht in der realität um, und schlachte die leute ab. es ist nur virtuell. und als erwachsener kann ich sehrwohl die realität  von der virtuellen unterscheiden


----------



## Stryfe (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				master-himself am 10.11.2004 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ok. mehr als 90 beiträge mit so ziemlich ein und der selben meinung (gut, hab mir nicht ALLE durchgelesen   ).
> aber jetzt mal ne andere idee/sichtweise: ihr habt doch bestimmt alle den beitrag von frontal21 gesehen. ihr erinnert euch doch an das computerspiel, bei dem man rumsnipern musste und nachher gesagt bekam "you're the greatest". ich weiss nicht, welches spiel das war (bestimmt kommt jetzt einer daher, und sagt, ja, das ist eine art das spiel zu lösen aber man kann ja auch anders so mit reden und so   ). nur mal eine frage: muss das sein?
> warum bauen die programmierer von spielen wie hitman contract oder auch gta überhaupt die möglichkeit zu so extremer gewalt ein, warum müssen bei mortal combat blutfontänen spritzen? jetzt kommt mir hier keiner mit fehlender realismus, es beschwert sich ja auch keiner, dass man in nfs underground nicht in die nebenstrassen fahren kann
> die denken sich doch, dass sie damit bei der zielgruppe ankommen. wenn jetzt alle gamer sagen würden, ähh, das ist zu viel gewalt und blut und so und voll eklig, dann wären die spiele nicht so gewalttätig. jetzt mal ehrlich, und ich schließe mich da gar nicht aus, ihr könnt mir nicht sagen, dass gta nur darum spass macht, weil man ab und zu auto fahren kann und auch mal wettrennen und son scheiss.
> ...



*aufmastereindresch*

Ernsthaft: Du hast absolut recht. Firmen wie Rockstar sind massgeblich beteiligt am schlechten Ruf von Videospielen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, warum man in GTA massenweise Passanten ueber den Haufen fahren kann und dann dafuer Geld bekommt (oder gibt es das "nur" fuer erlegte Polizisten?   ). Was ich von Postal halte, naja, dazu sage ich besser mal nichts.

Ich glaube, ich bin langsam zu alt fuer diese Splatterscheisse. Eine einigermassen korrekte Physik hingegen, wie in Max Payne, Far Cry oder Silent Storm ist mir mittlerweile wegen der Atmosphaere (jaja, der gute alte "Realismus"... ich mag einfach "realistische" Mutantensoldaten) recht wichtig. Das hat aber nichts mit "TOETEN WOLLEN" zu tun.

njStrtfe


----------



## slash72 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Kann mal jemand die Politker auf den Index setzen ?
Das, was die verbreiten gehört schon lange verboten und dann bitte auch gleich Frontal indizieren, die veranstalten schon jahrelang Ihre stereotype Berichterstattung.

Zensur wäre doch die ideale Lösung und wenn's dann nur noch Disney-Spiele gibt,  dann würden Eltern merken, dass sie ihre Kinder doch erziehen müssen....


----------



## Stryfe (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				slash72 am 10.11.2004 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zensur wäre doch die ideale Lösung und wenn's dann nur noch Disney-Spiele gibt,  dann würden Eltern merken, dass sie ihre Kinder doch erziehen müssen....



Ohohoho, die wuerden schon was Neues finden das sie fuer die miese Erziehung ihrer Kleinen verantwortlich machen koennen. Buecher oder sowas.

njStryfe


----------



## master-himself (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

@leddernilpferd
hab ich ja auch garnicht gesagt. ich sage nur, es gibt gewaltspiele, weil eine gewisse nachfrage daran herrscht. und diese nachfrage kann ich nicht so recht verstehen. warum gibt eingentlich keiner mal zu, dass er spass daran hat, solche spiele zu spielen, wegen der gewalt. und hier will doch wohl keiner abstreiten, dass es einen haufen solcher leute gibt. mich stört, dass einige spiele sich offensichtlich an solche leute richten. wenn das dann aber mal angesprochen wird, dann heisst es nur jaaa, neee, das sind taktikspiele oder gruselspiele. das ist doch heuchelei.


----------



## Fireman_1977 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Stryfe am 10.11.2004 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> master-himself am 10.11.2004 17:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



misch mich da auch mal ein, natürlich ich gebe euch recht und sehe das auch so, passanten wie bei gta zu überfahren und dafür geld zu bekommen sehe ich auch als übertrieben an, nur das man dafür geld bekommt ist nur in der original fassung bei gta vice city so, die gibt es als import und ist daher automatisch ab 18 jahren freigegeben. Spiele haben jetzt eine verbindliche altersfreigabe d.h. es darf kein spiel das ab 18 ist mehr an zb. einen 14 jährigen verkauft werden. das ist wie mit filmen, z.B. starship troopers ist ab recht ab 18 und würde ich meinen kindern auch nicht zeigen! nur ich sehe und spiele sowas ab und an gerne ) solange es so wie in der deutschen version nichts damit zutun hat zivilisten zutöten und dafür belohnt zu werden. das manche eltern ihren kindern spiele kaufen die erst ab 18 sind ist versagen der eltern nicht des spiels, warum soll ich als rechtschaffender spieler dafür bestraft werden? und das kaufen von spielen für kinder erinnert mich an die diskussion in den 80er da waren es zb. horrorfilme die unachtsame eltern ihren kinder gekauft haben. darüber gibt es heute keine berichte mehr der neue feind sind da computer spiele und in 20 jahren sind es vielleicht handys. ganz früher waren es sogar bücher.
klar blutfontänen usw. müßen nicht sein, können für erwachsene aber recht unterhaltsam sein, wer es halt mag nur der hund liegt darin begraben das es für erwachsene ist und nicht für kinder, das sollte stärker kontrolliert werden um die erwachsenen gamer nicht zu benachteiligen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

hab` mir den frontal-bericht jetzt auch mal angeschaut und kann dazu nur sagen`*kopfschüttel* ,  jedes wort, dass darüber verloren wird ist eins zuviel.
trotzdem muss ich noch eine sache an die adresse der herren politiker los werden : 
wenn man auf allen sonstigen politikfeldern versagt, versucht man halt auf einem typischen nebenkriegsschauplatz den dicken mann zu markieren.

so das wars aber auch schon.....vorerst.


----------



## TRWsklave (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Ich find die bei Frontal21 haben ein bischen einseitig berichtet!

War der Erfurter Amoklaufer von CS angestiftet?
ch glaube dies wurde wiederlegt!
Kann man mit einem Spiel das zielen lernen?
Freihand schiesen ohne Fadenkreutz ist NICHT an einem PC zu üben!

DOOM3?
Hab ich angespielt war mir aber zu Brutal. doch ist es nicht so das dises Game ab 18 ist?
Ich würde sagen, das, wer dises Game verkauft die Verantvortung trägt!
Desweiteren gehören sowol die REPORTER wegen ANSTIFTUNG ZU EINER STRAFTAT als auch die ELTERN, DIE DER REPORTAGE ZUGESTIUMMT HABEN ANGEZEIGT!!

PS: Ich bin Vater Einer Tochter!! 
           Desweiteren erwartet meine Frau ein zweites Kind!!!

   PPS: Ich bin für den Erhalt des USK in heutiger form!


----------



## master-himself (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

@feuerwehrmann


> nur ich sehe und spiele sowas ab und an gerne ) solange es so wie in der deutschen version nichts damit zutun hat zivilisten zutöten und dafür belohnt zu werden. das manche eltern ihren kindern spiele kaufen die erst ab 18 sind ist versagen der eltern nicht des spiels, warum soll ich als rechtschaffender spieler dafür bestraft werden?


du sagst doch selber, du würdest nur deutsche versionen spielen, in denen man keine zivilisten töten muss. dann wirst du doch gar nicht  dafür "bestraft", dass son paar eltern versagen.


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

So, ich bin nun kurz weg um mir eine Waffe zu besorgen, damit ich Rentner töten kann.

Warum haben die da eigentlich nicht verstanden was der Unterscheid zwischen 
1. indiziert
2. verboten und
3. ab 18 ist ?

Ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer. Und auf Max Payne 2 oder Hitman Contracts prangt ein DICKES "KEINE Jugendfreigabe!

BOA ICH KÖNNT KOTZEN!!!


----------



## Atropa (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				TRWsklave am 10.11.2004 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find die bei Frontal21 haben ein bischen einseitig berichtet!


Ein _bisschen_ ist leicht untertrieben. 



> War der Erfurter Amoklaufer von CS angestiftet?
> ch glaube dies wurde wiederlegt!
> Kann man mit einem Spiel das zielen lernen?
> Freihand schiesen ohne Fadenkreutz ist NICHT an einem PC zu üben!


Erzähle das mal den Leuten wie z.B. unsere tollen Politiker die von Computerspielen keine Ahnung haben. Solche polemischen Vergleiche kommen halt immer gut an, wenn man krampfhaft Contra-Argumente sucht.

Was ist denn z.B. mit Sportspielen, spiele ich etwa besser Fussball, wenn ich Fifa2004 spiele ? ich glaube kaum. Aber bei Shootern bilde ich mich zur gewissenlosen Kampfmaschine aus ?
Oder werde ich etwa ein besserer Autofahrer, wenn ich GTR spiele ? ...oh, halt ich vergass, das wurde ja auch schon von irgendeinem neunmalklugen Jugenschutzbeauftragen vorgeworfen, dass Rennspiele zum rasen im RL anstiften würden. 
Mir wird wirklich schlecht, wenn ich daran denke, von was für verklemmten und weltfremden Menschen entschieden wird, was bezüglich den neuen Medien gut und was schlecht ist.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				master-himself am 10.11.2004 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @leddernilpferd
> hab ich ja auch garnicht gesagt. ich sage nur, es gibt gewaltspiele, weil eine gewisse nachfrage daran herrscht. und diese nachfrage kann ich nicht so recht verstehen. warum gibt eingentlich keiner mal zu, dass er spass daran hat, solche spiele zu spielen, wegen der gewalt. und hier will doch wohl keiner abstreiten, dass es einen haufen solcher leute gibt. mich stört, dass einige spiele sich offensichtlich an solche leute richten. wenn das dann aber mal angesprochen wird, dann heisst es nur jaaa, neee, das sind taktikspiele oder gruselspiele. das ist doch heuchelei.





es gibt aber nur sehr wenige spiele die  speziell darauf setzen das unbedingt getötet werden muss oder der direkte sinn darin besteht zu töten. es ist meistens 
so verpackt, dass  du es nicht wie z.b. in gta ausdrücklich pasanten töten musst, du kannst es, es liegt in deiner hand es zu tun oder es zu lassen.   
ich denke mal, ein negatives beispiel ist da postal. aber diese spiele braucht wirklich niemand.


Die "aussenstehenden" machen es sich zu einfach, die sehen nur die gewalt in den spielen. da hat man dann ja schnell einen verantwortlichen für solche taten wie erfurt.


----------



## wedge1 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

El-Chupakneebray schrieb:
Warum haben die da eigentlich nicht verstanden was der Unterscheid zwischen 
1. indiziert
2. verboten und
3. ab 18 ist ?

Bayern ist mir zu weit weg, ich habe ja meinen eigenen Minister in Brandenburg dafür   Nullahnung von der Thematik.: Die gehören indiziert, also verboten. OK, soll er mal mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und bei  sich selbst  anfangen.

Ich glaube, daß die Spielezeitschriften sich da raus halten, aber da sind die selber Schuld: Ich abonniere doch keine ab 18- Version der Zeitschrift, in der ich dann diese Artikel lesen kann. Die kastrierten Ausgaben dürfen es ja auch nicht bringen.

Ich hätte es vor Jahren nicht gedacht, daß ich mal  hinter der USK stehen werde.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

das ziehlen lernen mit einer computermaus. das ist doch absurt.

was ist mit dem wehrdienst. da bekomme ich sogar "vom vater staat beigebracht wie man menschen tötet". warum ist das möglich und warum sieht keiner darin eine gefahr??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Thunda (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Oh man, wieviel solche Sendungen/Artikel müssen wir eigentlich noch ertragen, als aktueller Sündenbock wohl noch ziemlich viele. Es ist schon traurig wie schlecht solche Sendungen gemacht sind *eine Runde mitleid...ooooooh*.
Es ist klar dass nichts gescheites dabei rauskommen kann, wenn...
...der Reporter keine Ahnung hat (wie immer halt)
...irgendwelche Spasten vor die Kamera geholt werden (der 14 jährige Ken...toll...), die dann so Sätze wie "man sieht halt wie das Blut spritzt" ablassen 
...trotz besserer Argumentation der USK versucht wird die Spiele schlecht zu machen (tja 1 zu 0 für die USK liebe Frontal Reporter)
...wiedermal die PC-Spiele für Amokläufe verantwortlicht gemacht werden (wann wird denen klar, dass die Leute die Amokläufe machen eher RL Probleme haben??)
...Politiker klugscheissen bei Themen von denen sie wirklich NULL Ahnung haben (man sagt halt dass was die Leute hören wollen)

to be continued   

Und dann von wegen der Jugendschutz müsse verstärkt werden, wenn schon Spiele wie UT2003 oder C&C Generals indiziert werden, dass ist dumm genug.
HOFFENTLICH bleibt die USK so wie sie ist, finde die Einstufungen durchaus realistisch und die haben wenigsten Ahnung von Computern und Computerspielen.

mfg


----------



## Deller (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Der Bericht von frontal, war ja mal wieder einsame spitze.   

Aber was mich am meisten aufregt, sind diese "Computerspieler", die erst recht mit ihren Statements unser Hobby in Veruf bringen, wenn ich da schon höre: "ich kenn die missionen nicht mal, das lustige ist ja die leute abzuschiesen", drehts mir den Magen um. 
Die Berichtmacher müssen doch gezielt solche Idioten suchen, ein normal Intelligenter würde sowas nicht von sich geben.


----------



## mastersam (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Da sieht man mal wieder das die Regierung und ZDF keine Ahnung hat.  

1. Die gezeigten Szenen aus GTA III und Vice City sind nicht Ziel des Spiels
     und somit nicht beeinträchtigend.

2. Doom 3 ist zwar ab 18 aber die Verkäufer müssen darauf achten dass       
     keine Jugendlichen das Spiel erwerben können. 

3. Die Gesetzte sind seit Erfurt härter geworden. 

Deutschland ist halt einfach kacke.  
In Amyland kann jedes Baby Spiele wie Doom 3 erwerben.  
Das freut die Publisher und Entwickler. Aber Deutschland verbietet zu viele und wird immer mehr Spiele verbieten. Wenn das so weitergeht erscheinen bald gar keine Spiele mehr in Deutschland die ab 18 sind.


----------



## xdave78 (10. November 2004)

*Jo- leck mi om Oasch*

Schade - hab leider gestern nicht ZDF geschaut.

Aber mal zum Thema.

Ich finde die "Zensur" in Deutschland einfach nur immer krasser.
Ich spiele zwar kaum Shooter, und von D3 hat mir die Demo gereicht.
Zwar finde ich Kontrolle durch Jugendschutz Gut und Richtig - aber letztendlich sind die Eltern dafür verantwortlich was gespielt wird.

Wenn ich im TV zwei Kinder (ca. 7 & 11) auf der Playsi Tekken usw. spielen  sehe- während Mutti BB schaut und Papi an PC chattet - wird mir ganz übel.

Aber darum kümmert man sich doch hier nicht.
Die Kids hängen den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze oder dem PC oder der Playstation ab - hauptsache es ist Ruhe, und die Ellis werden nach ihrem "stressigen" Arbeitstag nicht noch genervt.

Voll Assi.
Und weil der Fernseher das Elternteil wird, dass sich meist mit den Kids auseinandersetzt., ham wir nun nur Bleppos (Sorry) in den Schulen.

Schaut euch doch mal um . auf den Schulhöfen- 14jährige die da Kiffen und Saufen - das ist doch nicht normal.

Bald haben wir hier richtige Amerika-Zustände (wenn ich das mal so klischeehaft, salopp darstellen darf - sorry Geoge W.)


Was bringt es denn da die Demos vonne Heft-CDs/DVDs zu nehmen und die Videos einzuschwärzen (das Blödeste was ich je sah - Doom3Video auf der ab 16 Version - alles schwarz - nur Ton).

Indizieren find ich den vollsten Schwachsinn wo gibt - soll das Game doch im Regal stehn und in Medien beworben werden - wers will bekommts eh und Minderjährige könnens (theoretisch) nicht kaufen.

Die Eigenverantwortung wird hier doch jedem Einzelnen genommen.

Also was?

>>>Rechtschreibprüfung -----> FAILED!!!


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (10. November 2004)

*AW: Jo- leck mi om Oasch*

Was habt ihr alle gegen den Beitrag, war doch größtenteils alles richtig, die USK bringt überhaupt nix, bestes beispiel bin ich


----------



## spassiger (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				mastersam am 10.11.2004 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man mal wieder das die Regierung und ZDF keine Ahnung hat.


Wieso denn die Regierung? Ihr haben wir es zu verdanken, dass wir die aktuelle Regelung haben. Ich erinnere an die Aussagen der CDU nach dem Amoklauf von Erfurt. Da war die Rede von einem umfassenden und vollständigen Verbot solcher Spiele.



			
				mastersam am 10.11.2004 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Doom 3 ist zwar ab 18 aber die Verkäufer müssen darauf achten dass keine Jugendlichen das Spiel erwerben können.


Machen sie aber nicht, der Profit geht vor. Dieselbe Problematik existiert auch bei Alkohol und Drogen.



			
				mastersam am 10.11.2004 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Deutschland ist halt einfach kacke.
> In Amyland kann jedes Baby Spiele wie Doom 3 erwerben.


Da ist mir die Regelung hierzulande immer noch lieber. Den Gedanken, dass sich ein 8jähriger legal Doom 3 kaufen kann, finde ich nicht gerade toll.


----------



## MatthiasBerlin (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				mastersam am 10.11.2004 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sieht man mal wieder das die Regierung und ZDF keine Ahnung hat.
> 
> 1. Die gezeigten Szenen aus GTA III und Vice City sind nicht Ziel des Spiels
> und somit nicht beeinträchtigend.
> ...



Man bedenke das "die" jetzt die HERSTELLUNG solcher Spiele verbieten will. Das ist doch absurd!
Ich bin fast 30 und zocke seit meinem 14. Geburtstag .....
Schon damals faszinierten mich Shooter (NoMercy auf dem C64).
Und ich habe noch keinem was zu leide getan. Im gegenteil, bei Streit bin ich der erste der wegrennt.
Die Frage: Warum bin nicht brutal geworden?

Wenn ein Game ab 18 angeboten wird dürfen es Jugendliche nicht zocken!
Fertig und aus!
Aber den ab 18 Jährigen kann man doch nicht dazu verdonnern Sims zu spielen!

Die Import Händler werden sich freuen.

cu


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. November 2004)

*AW: Jo- leck mi om Oasch*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 10.11.2004 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr alle gegen den Beitrag, war doch größtenteils alles richtig, die USK bringt überhaupt nix, bestes beispiel bin ich



Zeig' deinen Eltern mal deine Spielesammlung, mal gucken was die sagen   .
Extrem oberflächlich gesehen war einiges vielleicht zutreffend, aber das Games wie Doom 3 / Max Payne 2 (ausgrechnet Max *heul*) / Hitman "zur Vernichtung" des menschlichen Lebens aufrufen bzw. menschenverachtend sein sollen geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Vielleicht bin ich durch das Dauergeballer schon so bekloppt das es mir nicht auffällt, aber das Verlangen mit einer M16 durch die Fußgängerzone zu laufen hatte ich bis her noch nicht.
Die USK soll ja auch nix "bringen", die sollen nur "empfehlen" für welche Altersgruppe die Games sind. Die eigentliche Aufgabe der "Überwachung und Zensur" haben dann wohl die Eltern, und eben auch die Verkäufer. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Soad9 (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also, liebe Minister kümmert euch nicht um solche "Kleinigkeiten", wegen einem Computerspiel wird man sicher nicht gewalttätig!!!!!!  
ich spiel auchg schon über 7 jahre ego shooter(bin 1 und geh immer schlägereien, auseinandersetzungen, streit aus dem weg!
Also wirklich, dass kann ich in keinster weise verstehen.
Und Verbot, ist schon ne ganze Menge sauerei.

Das hört sich für mich genauso an, als bekäme ich ne Freiheitsstrafe.

Das ist Computerleben!
Das kann man nicht mit dem realen Leben vergleichen.
denn man läuft sicherlich nicht mit der uzi auf der Straße rum(geschweige denn käme man auf diesen Gedanken-
so wie in GTA

Schaut lieber, dass die Drogen weg komnmen!!!!!!!  

Ich wohne in einer stadt, und ich hör nur noch Drogen, drogen und nochmals drogen,
schafft lieber diese sch**ss Drogen weg!
ist viel lebenswichtiger


----------



## HanFred (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

meine mail an die redaktion:



> Sehr geehrte Redaktion
> 
> Ihr Beitrag vom 09.11.2004 zum Thema Gewalt in Computerspielen war sehr subjektiv, schlecht recherchiert, unsachlich und reisserisch. Ich bin zwar schon lange erwachsen und erst noch aus der Schweiz, also tangiert mich der deutsche Regelungswahn nur peripher, aber mir kommt das kalte Grausen, wenn ich sehe, wie eine Hexenjagd losgetreten wird, ohne auf sachliche Argumente (z.b. vom Mitarbeiter der USK) einzugehen.
> Jugendschutz ist keine Aufgabe einer Behörde sondern die der Eltern. Verkäufer müssen etwas genauer hinschauen, wem sie was verkaufen und das geschieht sogar hier in der Schweiz, wo altersempfehlungen eben nur Empfehlungen geblieben sind. Wenn Sie mir nicht glauben, können sie Ihren "Testeinkauf" (achtung Pejorativ) gerne in meinem Lieblingsgeschäft (PCJOY) durchführen, zu junges Publikum lässt man da nicht einmal probespielen und Eltern, die ihren Kindern Spiele mit Gewaltinhalt kaufen wollen, werden über Ihnalte aufgeklärt, was nicht selten zu Umentscheidungen führt. WARUM soll ihnen die Mitverantwortung entzogen werden? Ich sehe keinen plausiblen Grund.
> ...


----------



## HanFred (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Soad9 am 10.11.2004 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut lieber, dass die Drogen weg komnmen!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich wohne in einer stadt, und ich hör nur noch Drogen, drogen und nochmals drogen,
> schafft lieber diese sch**ss Drogen weg!
> ist viel lebenswichtiger



drogen "wegschaffen" geht auch nicht, verbieten nützt nichts. prävention und staatliche regelung ist bei diesem thema die einzige lösung, so dass die drogen _von der strasse_ verschwinden.


----------



## mimiMaster (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				HanFred am 10.11.2004 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFreds wahre Worte



Und folgendes hab ich denen zugeschickt:



> Sehr geehrtes Frontal21 - Team.
> Ich habe in der Sendung vom 9.11.2004 den Bericht "Video-Gemetzel im Kinderzimmer" gesehen und mich damit kritisch auseinander gesetzt. Durch mein Hobby verfüge ich über enorme Kenntnisse über dieses Thema und möchte ein paar Sachen richtig stellen und erklären.
> 
> Ich zitiere wörtlich:
> ...


Meinungen?


----------



## McGourg (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Dein Brief gibt die tatsachen richtig wieder, ist aber nicht immer politisch korrekt. 
Trotzdem


----------



## Thunda (10. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also ich finde beide Briefe auf der vorigen Seite gut 
Finds auch gut dass sich hier Leute die Mühe machen solche Brife zu verfassen, weil denen muss einfach mal gesagt werden, dass sie völligen Blödsinn verbreiten 
Aber wie schaffen die das immer die dümmsten Videospieler vor die Kamera zu kriegen? Wenn der nichtmal weiss was das Ziel von GTA ist, dann ist es klar dass der nur Scheisse labert. Bei sowas könnt ich nämlich echt mein Kopf gegen die Wand haun, weil das dann auf alle Gamer bezogen wird, was irgendjemand den niemand kennt und der auch nicht so aussieht als hätte er ernsthaft ne Ahnung übers gamen für Müll von sich gibt.
*Kopf gegen Wand schlag*

mfg


----------



## M3ikl (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				mimiMaster am 10.11.2004 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinungen?



Ein sehr guter Leserbrief. Mich hat nur etwas gestört, dass der Teil der einen der Kernpunkte der Frontal21-Kritik enthält etwas kurz kommt. Nämlich, dass die Redaktion einfach nicht gepeilt hat, dass der Handel sich an die Altersfreigaben halten muss und für Nichteinhaltung zu hohen Geldstrafen verurteilt werden kann.
Und dein Kommentar zum Beckstein ist fast zu kurz, da hätte man noch etwas mehr drauf eingehen können. Z.B., dass ein Herstellungsverbot nicht weltweit durchsetzbar ist, dass bei einer weiteren EInschränkung das "Schwarzkopieren" noch weiter zunimmt und bei aktuellen Titeln die Preise für Verleih und Kauf sehr weit auseinander liegen.
Und man sollte den Jungs mal erklären, dass das ROTE USK-Logo für "keine Jugendfreigabe" steht, das haben die scheinbar nicht begriffen. Haben ja Doom 3 und Max Payne 2 als nicht jugendgefährdend bezeichnet, obwohl sie die Schachteln gezeigt haben.
Ok, mein Doom 3 hat kein solches Logo, aber ich hab die US Version die somit eh unter die "nicht geprüft = ab 18"-Regel fällt.
Ein Händler sollte sowas wissen und auch beachten.

Gruß, M3ikl


----------



## HanFred (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

online kann man den beitrag übrigens bewerten. ich empfehle, dass alle, die dies lesen, und gleicher meinung sind wie die meisten hier, das minimum, also -3 wählen


----------



## Spruso (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also mir fällt dazu ja nur immer wieder das Gleiche ein:

Immer wieder werden Spieler angepranger, weil diese sogennanten "Killerspiele" die Gewalt fördern sollen. Dann hab ich aber mal eine Frage an diese genialen Macher dieses genialen Magazins Frontal 21:

Wenn diese Spiele doch die Gewalt so wahnsinnig fördern, warum läuft dann nicht jeden Tag irgendeiner in Deutschland, Östereich oder der Schweiz Ammok?

Ich meine, ich als 20. Jähriger Schweizer müsste ja der grösste Ammokläufer sein, und zwar aus zwei Gründen:

1. Spiele ich gerne ab und zu ein Spiel der Sorte Doom3  oder Half-Life und
2. Habe ich eine wirkliche Ausbildung wie man ein Gewehr bedient und damit schiesst (wie jeder Schweizer--> wir müssen ja mit 18 in die Armee und haben danach unser persönliches Gewehr zu Haus-->praktisch jeder Schweizer über 18 hat ne Waffe bei sich zu Hause rumstehen)

Ich hab aber noch nie von nem schweizer Jugendlichen gehört, der ausgetickt ist und seine Waffe benutzt hat, weil er ein "Killerspiel" gespielt hat.

Der Beitrag war eigentlich gar nicht zum Lachen, aber bei einer Aussage musste ich doch kurz schmunzeln. "Mit den Killerspielen hat der Schutze von Ehrfurt zielen gelernt".....naja, da muss man wohl nix mehr sagen.


----------



## rkDalei (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				VandaFalke am 10.11.2004 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ganze Beitrag ist doch gestellt. Besonders die Scenen mit den Jugendlichen !
> 
> Scene mit der "versteckten" Kamera an der Kasse.
> 
> ...



???
Hallo?
Erst mal richtig gucken!!
Der Junge steht die ganze Zeit da. Der Typ der sich wegdreht ist der Kunde, der vor ihm war.

Ich sehe keinen Hinweis das diese Scene gestellt ist.


----------



## Jerec (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				SYSTEM am 10.11.2004 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



... wenn ich sehe, wie die die Kiddies Doom 3 oder Vice City kommentiert haben (Blut spritzt, die Aufträge und das Ziel des Spieles kenne ich überhaupt nicht), ist das natürlich Wasser auf den dummen Frontal21 Mühlen, die überhaupt gar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Natürlich wurde auch wieder "Erfurt 2002" zur Ansprache gebracht, und das der
Typ CS und Quake 3 auf seinem PC hatte, und dieses wohl auch sehr exzessive gespielt hat  ! Es wurde aber NICHT zur Sprache gebracht, dass der Typ in nem Schießsportverein war, und das es ihm möglich war die Waffen für diese Aktion auf welchem Weg auch immer in großen Mengen zu beziehen !

Es wurde ebenfalls nicht zur Ansprache gebracht, daß der Typ gewissermaßen verhaltensmäßig sich verändert hat und das psychische Änderungen den Charakter geformt hatten.

Man hätte hier auch Spiele in der Altersklasse 23-35 in die Reportage einbinden müssen, aber dann wäre die Darstellung nicht im Sinne von
"F21" gewesen und man hätte nicht so auf dem Thema rumprügeln können !

Diese Art von unfähigem Sensationsjournalismus fällt leider eindeutig in die Kategorie "Pressefreiheit" und das unsere Politiker gerne von den Tagesproblemen wie Arbeitslosigkeit, Wirtschaftswachstum etc. mit solchen Theme ablenken ist für die heutige Zeit und für die Politik nichts neues.

Jugendschutz IST Elternsache, denn solange man nicht die gesetzliche
Volljährigkeit und die damit verbundene Geschäfts- und Strafmündigkeit erreicht hat, sind die Eltern immernoch zuständig !

Aber das paßt natürlich nicht in das Konzept, des F21 Beitrages   

Am meisten ärgert mich, daß ich mit meine GEZ Gebühren zum Teil bei diesem "Dummschüler-Verein" landet   

C ya

JEREC


----------



## Schisshase (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				HanFred am 11.11.2004 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> online kann man den beitrag übrigens bewerten. ich empfehle, dass alle, die dies lesen, und gleicher meinung sind wie die meisten hier, das minimum, also -3 wählen


Schon längst geschehen.


----------



## Xarfai (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

behinderte affen die f21 leude.. HASS


----------



## BaronSengir187 (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also ich versteh ja irgendwie die ganze Aufregung nicht.
Klar spritzt bei Mortal Combat Blut und ja auch reichlich übertrieben. Das ist für mich in einem Spiel nicht viel mehr als ein netter zusatzeffekt wie etwa spiegelndes Wasser. Es ist ja schließlich immernoch ein Spiel herrgott.
Und klar muss ich bei Doom3 Far Cry oder CS schießen. Ein Shooter ist schließlich ein Shooter ist ein Shooter ist ein Shooter!
Aber hey! Spiele ich sie deswegen weil ich auf "Ziele schießen" kann?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie euch das geht aber, CS spiele ich wegen dem genialen Teamplay, Doom3 weil ich mich gruseln wollte und Max Payne 2 weil die Story einfach der Hammer ist. Und das schießen? Herrje..es ist ein Shooter..
Also was solls? Jeder Shooter hat seine Reize aber die liegen garantiert nicht im "ballern" Denn das haben so gut wie alle gemeinsam, es sind ja schließlich Shooter. Und wenn mich wirklich nur das faszinieren würde müsste ich ja alle spielen und es käme mir bei kauf weder auf Story oder Atmosphäre an...ach je..


----------



## Rosettenpeitscher (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Mit einem kann ich euch aber  beruhigen, wenn wir alles alte Säcke sind und eventuell ein paar von uns in der Politik sind, wird es so Diskussionen gar nicht mehr geben  Was hier gerade vor sich geht ist mal wieder ein Paradigmenwechsel. Wenn man auf was neues unbekanntes trifft, handelt man immer mit Vorurteilen. Meine Eltern sind nicht mit Spielen aufgewachsen, ebensowenig wie der Beckstein, oder alle anderen jetzigen Politiker (Es gibt ja auch noch sowas wie den 2ten Weltkrieg, die deutsche Schuld etc., das spielt da alles mit rein. Vor allem, wenn es um Gewalt geht). Wenn wir alle mal im bundestagsfähigen Alter sind ist das Spielen schon längst eine etablierte Gesellschaftsform. Also locker bleiben, abwarten, Tee trinken. 
Wir wissen es besser. Jugendschutz ist ne gute Sache, und wie er in Deutschland praktiziert wird, der Beste weltweit. Basta.

Bin schon lange über 18, und ehrlich gesagt geht mir die erneute Diskussion total am Arsch vorbei.


----------



## Bhaal666 (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, daß immer von Morden gesprochen wird.

Mord ist Töten aus niederen Beweggründen.

Um etwas töten zu können, muß es leben. Da aber die menschenähnlichen Gegner, die aus texturierten Polygonen bestehen, nicht leben, kann man sie auch nicht töten bzw. ermordern.

Daher ist der o. g. völlig Schwachsinnig und hinfällig.


----------



## Soad9 (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also ich kann dir da nur Rechtgeben!
Toller Brief.  
Du hast wirklich jede einzelheit begreiflich gemacht, so dass sich sogar ein Minister, der diese spiele noch nicht einmal gespielt hat, sich gedanken darüber machen muss!

Meien hochachtung


----------



## Tschoco_der_Hai (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Habt ihr beiden antworten auf eure Leserbriefe bekommen?


----------



## mimiMaster (11. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 11.11.2004 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr beiden antworten auf eure Leserbriefe bekommen?


Also ich bisher noch nicht. Falls ich eine bekomme, werde ich sie natürlich sofort hier reinposten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Rosettenpeitscher am 11.11.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit einem kann ich euch aber  beruhigen, wenn wir alles alte Säcke sind und eventuell ein paar von uns in der Politik sind, wird es so Diskussionen gar nicht mehr geben  Was hier gerade vor sich geht ist mal wieder ein Paradigmenwechsel. Wenn man auf was neues unbekanntes trifft, handelt man immer mit Vorurteilen. Meine Eltern sind nicht mit Spielen aufgewachsen, ebensowenig wie der Beckstein, oder alle anderen jetzigen Politiker (Es gibt ja auch noch sowas wie den 2ten Weltkrieg, die deutsche Schuld etc., das spielt da alles mit rein. Vor allem, wenn es um Gewalt geht). Wenn wir alle mal im bundestagsfähigen Alter sind ist das Spielen schon längst eine etablierte Gesellschaftsform. Also locker bleiben, abwarten, Tee trinken.



So sehe ich das auch. Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass ältere Menschen bei neueren Sachen erst mal ganz negativ eingestellt sind und in ihm etwas böses sehen, so ist es im moment bei Computer und vor allem Ego-Shootern. Wären die alle in der damaligen Zeit mit Computern und Ego-Shooter Spielen aufgewachsen, würden die heute ganz anders denken und ganz anders darüber reden. Deswegen denke ich, wenn die "alte" Generation nicht mehr in solchen Positionen vertreten ist, sondern solche die mit den Spielen aufgewachsen sind, dann wird sich das auch (hoffentlich) ändern. 

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## js001 (12. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Hier mal der Artikel von frontal21, das ich bisher als objektives Magazin geshen habe, aber das scheint sich ja extrem geändert zu ahebn.

edit: die kommentare sethe in [...] klammern. zum gesamt kürzen fehlt mir jetzt die zeit sorry.

Nach Recherchen von Frontal21 sind immer brutalere Computerspiele im Handel. Im Mittelpunkt der menschenverachtenden Spiele wie "Doom 3", "Mortal Kombat: Deadly Alliance", "Resident Evil" oder "Silent Scope 3" geht es um die realistische Darstellung von Auftragsmorden, Morden mit Kettensägen oder das grausame Verstümmeln von Frauen. 
[Diese Spiel gehören auch zu den brutalsten ihrer gattung aber wie soll man töten wenn es gar keien echten menschen sind?]
"Doom 3" ist eines der brutalsten Computerspiele. Es gibt nur ein Ziel: Töte Deine Gegner! Das Horrorspiel ist nicht indiziert und gilt als nicht jugendgefährdend, und das mit staatlichem Stempel.
[Es ist ja als jugendgefähredend eingestuft worden (keine jugendfreigabe)
Das Gemetzel ist beliebt bei Jugendlichen: Stundenlanges "Splattern", wie das Verstümmeln von Opfern in der Computerszene genannt wird, ist die einzige Handlung.
"Es ist brutaler"
     Wir schauen Jugendlichen beim Spielen zu: "Schieß ihm in die Birne", sagt einer. Ein anderer meint: "Das Spiel ist realistischer beim Lebensverlust. Wenn man zum Beispiel mit einem Schraubenschlüssel geschlagen wird, sieht man richtig wie das Blut spritzt." Wieder ein anderer sagt: "Es ist brutaler als bei den anderen Spielen." 
[Dabei scheint es sich ja um Jugendliche mit unterentwickelten Gehirnen von der Hauptschule zu handeln, ich kenne niemanden (und ich kenne viele) die beim spieln so reden]
Erfurt vor zwei Jahren: Im Blutrausch tötet ein Schüler Lehrer und Mitschüler, wie im Computerspiel. Der Täter war begeisterter Nutzer dieser Gewaltspiele. Das Entsetzen ist groß. Nach Erfurt soll ein neues, schärferes Gesetz Jugendliche schützen, speziell vor den brutalen Computerspielen.  	  		
[Damals hat man ja auch behauptet er hätte cs gespielt, mal wieder nur ein hochgespieltes fake der medien]
Nur 23 ohne Freigabe
     Die Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK), ist jetzt gemeinsam mit den Obersten Landesjugendbehörden für die Alterseinstufung verantwortlich. 3500 Spiele sind hier geprüft worden, fast alle sind im Handel. Nur 23 Spiele haben keine Freigabe bekommen. 
[indiziert und keine jugendfreigabe sind ja wohl vom sinn her das selbe, wenn teens sowas kriegen ist doch die usk nicht schuld]
m Amt herrscht Selbstzufriedenheit. Jürgen Hilse, Vertreter der Länder im USK sagt: "Man kann über einzelne Sachen immer diskutieren, man kann immer unterschiedlicher Auffassung sein. Aber ich denke, dass sich die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle in diesem Bereich absolut bewährt hat."
[ausnahmsweise hat einer mal recht]
Sinnloses Morden
     Sie soll sich bewährt haben? Ein Hohn bei Spielen wie "Hit Man Contracts": Sinnloses Morden im Sanatorium ist hier Spielinhalt. Eine Vorgängerversion hat die damals zuständige Bundesprüfstelle noch indiziert, das heißt, es konnte nicht offen gekauft werden, das Spiel gab es nur unter der Ladentheke.  	  		
[vielleicht sollte man beachten dass die usk nicht nach dem inhalt schaut sondern wie es dargestellt wird. und in hitman war das ja wirklich übertreiben]
Die aktuelle Fassung ist mindestens so brutal, und frei erhältlich ab 18 Jahre. Das bedeutet: Für "Hit Man Contracts" und ähnliche Gewaltspiele können die Hersteller offen werben. Und was noch bedenklicher ist: Die Metzel-Spiele sind überall im Handel und in den Hitlisten ganz oben. In den Kaufhäusern wird aggressiv dafür geworben.
[die verstehen ja wirklich nichts, ab 18 bedeutet ja wohl nicht für jugendliche]
Alarmierte Innenminister
     Die Alterbeschränkungen sind fast wirkungslos, der Jugendschutz wird auf die einzelnen Verkäuferinnen verlagert. Eine Stichprobe ergibt: Gleich im ersten Geschäft kann der 14-jährige Ken das Killerspiel "Doom 3" kaufen, es ist ab 18 freigegeben.
[das ist aufgabe der händler die einhaltung zu kontrolieren oder wie will man hundertausend con pc-läden überprüfen?]
Mit den Frontal21-Recherchen konfrontiert, sind mehrere Innenminister alarmiert. Brandenburgs Ressortchef Jörg Schönbohm erklärt: "Dass nunmehr durch die unabhängige Selbstkontrolle Filme und solche Spiele nicht indiziert und damit verboten werden, ist nicht akzeptabel. Was umso schwieriger ist, wenn man sich überlegt, dass die Vorgängerspiele von einer ähnlichen Brutalität und Grausamkeit schon von der Bundesprüfstelle verboten wurden und jetzt nicht. Hier muss eingegriffen, hier muss etwas geändert werden."
[wieder einmal muss sich einer der erfolglosen innenminister aufspielen um wieder auf den titelseiten zu sein]
Und Schönbohm ergänzt: "Ich habe diesen Sachverhalt, über den wir hier sprechen, erst kürzlich festgestellt, auch durch ihre Recherchen. Und ich werde mich dafür einsetzen, dass jetzt die notwendigen Konsequenzen gezogen werden." 
[was für konsequenzen denn? wollen sie jetzt die meienungsfreiheit die im grundgesetzt verankert ist einschrenken]
Sein nordrhein-westfälischer Amtskollege Fritz Behrens ist ebenfalls für ein Umdenken: "Dies steht diametral den Wertentscheidungen unseres Grundgesetzes entgegen. Und ich denke, dass man sich anschauen muss, ob die gesetzlichen Grundlagen heute richtig und vollständig sind, ob sie funktionieren. Oder ob man sie vielleicht auch verändern muss. Und die Frage ist, ob der praktische Gesetzesvollzug und die Überprüfung ausreichend ist. Darüber muss man in Deutschland Diskussionen führen. Denn so wie es ist, kann es nicht bleiben."
[siehe oben]
"Now Shot, you are the greatest", heißt es in einem der Spiele: Du bist der Größte, ein perverses Lob für einen gezielten Mord. Auch die Vorgängerversion war früher indiziert. Dieses Gewaltspiel ist heute erhältlich.		
[das liegt daran dass man die jugendschutzgestzte zum 1. april geändert hat. manches ist nun wieder erlaubt manches nicht]
"Hoher Distanzierungsgrad"
     Das hat offensichtlich System bei der USK: Killerspiele wie "Max Payne 2" oder "Mortal Kombat" werden nicht als jugendgefährdend bewertet. Der Spielinhalt ist auch hier das Töten. 
 [siehe oben]
[...................................]
was am ende kommt kann man sich ja vrostellen und ist das komentieren nicht wirklich wert.


----------



## Hotohori (13. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

Also beim ganzen Bericht kam mir alle paar Sekunden ein Spruch über die Lippen: "hallo?!?!? das game ist ab 18". Die reden von Spielen ab 18 als wären es Spiele die ab 12 freigegeben wären. Toller Bericht... die einzigen 2 Stellen wo ich zustimmen musste: die Sache mit der ab 18 Spiele Werbung in Zeitschriften für Jugendlichen und der letzte Satz von dem Bericht von wegen die Regierung schafft es nicht mal bestehende Gesetze durchzusetzen. Ansonsten fand ich den Bericht ziemlich daneben.

Allerdings bei einem muss ich dem Bericht noch recht geben: Spiele die das direkte Töten von was auch immer zum inhalt haben, kommen bei den Spielern am besten an und das find ich doch eine etwas erschreckende Sache. Muss man denn in Spielen immer Leute abmurksen um spass an einem Spiel zu haben? Scheinbar ja, ohne geht es heutzutage wohl nicht mehr. Ist die Menschheit wirklich so Gewaltgeil?

Ich bin jedenfalls der Meinung: die Gesetze sind gut wie sie sind, nur die Durchsetzung ist schlichtweg müll, es reicht nicht einfach nur den Spielen eine Altersbeschränkung zu geben, wenn sich nicht mal Verkäufer dran halten. Würden sich Verkäufer strickt dran halten und müssten sie hohe Strafen fürchten, dann wäre ab18 so wie es jetzt ist perfekt. Im übrigen glaub ich kaum, das man wie im Bericht gesagt, einer US Firma verbieten kann bestimmte Spiele herzustellen... da lachen die doch nur drüber, schon allein bei Egoshootern, bei den Waffengesetzen in den USA.


----------



## spassiger (13. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Hotohori am 13.11.2004 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings bei einem muss ich dem Bericht noch recht geben: Spiele die das direkte Töten von was auch immer zum inhalt haben, kommen bei den Spielern am besten an und das find ich doch eine etwas erschreckende Sache. Muss man denn in Spielen immer Leute abmurksen um spass an einem Spiel zu haben? Scheinbar ja, ohne geht es heutzutage wohl nicht mehr. Ist die Menschheit wirklich so Gewaltgeil?


Das stimmt von den Verkaufszahlen her nicht ganz, etwa ein Viertel der verkauften Spiele sind Shooter. In der PCGames stand auch eine interesante Statistik, wie viele Spiele welche Alterseinstufung bekommen haben. Ich werd' versuchen, diese Zahlen herauszukramen. Ansonsten hilft auch ein Blick in die Saturn Verkaufscharts dieser Woche:



> 1. Die Sims 2
> 2. Rollercoaster Tycoon 3
> 3. Fußballmanager 2005
> 4. GTR: FIA GT Racing Simulation
> ...


Diese Woche sind gerade einmal zwei Shooter mit von der Partie.


----------



## js001 (13. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*

ich finde das es sowohl bei der einhaltung der usk-grenzen als auch zu bleistift bei alk hohe strafen geben soll wenn ein händler sich nicht dran hält.
wenn ja dann ist halt die lizenz weg bzw man kriegt verkaufsverbot und das kann ganz schön weh tun. und wenn man dann trotzdem noch eine der og sachen verkauft 20.000€ strafgeld bzw. 6 monate haft.

ganz einfach

edit: nur leider schaft man es bei alk auch nicht die bereits bestehenden gesetze anzuwenden. oder warum kann ein 12jähriger spirituosen am kiosk kaufen.
es gibt auch ausnahmen z.b. in karlsruhe schickt die polizei minderjährige in alk und cigs verkaufende läden und wenn ihnen was verkauft wird bekommen sie entwerter ne anzeige oder in krassen fällen gleich die lizenz entzogen.
aber ausnahmen bestätigen halt die regel.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2004)

*AW: News - Minister fordern härteren Jugendschutz*



			
				Tschoco_der_Hai am 11.11.2004 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr beiden antworten auf eure Leserbriefe bekommen?


 ich hab türlich nix gehört, erwarte aber auch nicht ernsthaft eine antwort.  deîe sind eh vollgemailt worden, werden kaum alles lesen können, wenn sie das überhaupt interessiert.


----------

